# Chanterelles and other summer foragable mushrooms 2018



## Tess (Feb 19, 2018)

For those of us where the morel season is over, but the other wonderful summer mushrooms are upon us here in Indiana I thought I’d start this thread to get us until the next morel season comes around.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Speaking of Old Growth, anyone heard from Vern lately?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Old Elm said:


> Speaking of Old Growth, anyone heard from Vern lately?


I have seen him on the Indiana Site.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I have one of the newly described Chanterelles that is the predominant chanterelle in my area. Cantharellus phasmatis, The Ghost Chanterelle. Usually they are larger and really meaty, and in this area, they are seldom bug infested. You will only find about 1 in 50 that is buggy. Here's some at various stages of growth.























This is in the Chanterelle Family , Turbinellus floccosus, the Scaly Chanterelle


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

T tom said:


> @Tess, thanks for starting this thread. I've always wanted to learn the other types, just never had the confidence on my own. @jack, thank you very much for sharing your wealth of knowledge, we all appreciate it sir.


This is a safe site to learn about new shrooms on. 
Please take clear pictures of top, underside, stems of anything you want ID'ed, spore prints too. Someone will help you positively ID your finds.
My experience is steer clear of Facebook, as there is a lot of miss guided info & negativity.
Peace.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

I’m in Illinois near St. Louis and I usually don’t start find chanterelles until at least June. These pictures were in August. Also right on hiking trail edges on north facing slopes where there is good moss growth and oak trees is a great place to start.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

As far as a Spore Print goes, I just lay the cap gills down on white paper, or better yet a clear glass pane from a small window. These are prints from Brick Caps, Hypholoma lateritium.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Tess said:


> Thanks @jack! Nice info.
> 
> I’m going to go to Wesselman’s today in Evansville and see if there are any indications of chanterelles possibly popping up. It’s the closest old growth public land so I figure it’s a good spot to look.​


Tess - Over here in "Buckeye Nation" I don't find Chanterelles in Central OH until July. Our latitude is 40 degrees N for Columbus.

What's great about Chants here is that 'once they start' I will find them every time I go out. 9 for 9 times one year and 12 for 12 times another. 

Of course, with their color, they call out to you: "Here I am, come get me." Personally, I like that, Ha!

Makes it fun and after Morels I like Chants next. Lots of good ways to cook them and they can flavor Vodka well, ha!

Perhaps this seemingly early summerish temps will hasten the arrival of Chanterelles.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Tess said:


> Thanks @jack! Nice info.
> 
> I’m going to go to Wesselman’s today in Evansville and see if there are any indications of chanterelles possibly popping up. It’s the closest old growth public land so I figure it’s a good spot to look.​


I usually find my Chanterelles in central KY in late July and August in predominantly oak woods. Lions Mane in September again in oak woods.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Just had a friend drop off a gallon bag full of very fresh chicken of the woods! He found them today in Oldham county north central KY. He showed me pics and it was huge, 20 lbs! I thought it was too early but obviously I was wrong.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> Just had a friend drop off a gallon bag full of very fresh chicken of the woods! He found them today in Oldham county north central KY. He showed me pics and it was huge, 20 lbs! I thought it was too early but obviously I was wrong.


Rick, have you eaten them before..and if yes, whats it like pal ?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

vern said:


> Rick, have you eaten them before..and if yes, whats it like pal ?


Had some tonight that he had prepared sautéing them in garlic and butter. Excellent taste and texture. Taste like chicken sort of! More like the texture of a chicken breast just not quite as firm. They really need to be young and these were very young and fresh.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

rick said:


> Had some tonight that he had prepared sautéing them in garlic and butter. Excellent taste and texture. Taste like chicken sort of! More like the texture of a chicken breast just not quite as firm. They really need to be young and these were very young and fresh.


Thanks boss...all of these years and i have never considered looking for them or chanterelles..hell, didnt even know that they grew here. ill have to change my way of thinking and hunt for the buggers..lol


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

If you ever want to eat some of the best cheese in the world...try this..its awesome !!








https://www.wisconsincheesemart.com/item/monterey-jack-cheese-with-morel-and-leek-rqD/


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

vern said:


> If you ever want to eat some of the best cheese in the world...try this..its awesome !!
> View attachment 7167
> 
> https://www.wisconsincheesemart.com/item/monterey-jack-cheese-with-morel-and-leek-rqD/


No shit....who do you think makes the best cheese...WISCONSIN. lol

Gunna have to find me some. Thanks


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

Tess said:


> Last year I tried to keep an eye out on my summer walks/hikes for chicken if the woods. I have yet to find one. That’s on my hit list too. Need to research them again though. The information has escaped my brain.


They usually start a little after morels and can go all the way to November if the weather is right.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

vern said:


> If you ever want to eat some of the best cheese in the world...try this..its awesome !!
> View attachment 7167
> 
> https://www.wisconsincheesemart.com/item/monterey-jack-cheese-with-morel-and-leek-rqD/


@br5 maybe wanna check out in your travels: https://www.meistercheese.com


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

vern said:


> Thanks boss...all of these years and i have never considered looking for them or chanterelles..hell, didnt even know that they grew here. ill have to change my way of thinking and hunt for the buggers..lol


Here ya go Vern....... still coming up with ideas on how to prepare them. I think next I’ll try a Chicken pot pie recipe with some chicken of the woods 

https://wildmushroomhunting.org/index.php?/topic/2680-sweet-and-sour-sesame-chicken-of-the-woods/


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I went out behind the house last night to check a log that produced chickens a few years ago and nothing on that log. But as I entered the woods I walked past my 5 maple logs that have been producing oysters for the past 4 years and did see some baby oysters that I will let grow another day or 2. Looks like a lb. total maybe. Surprised to see those since it had not rained for several days and they rarely have produced this time of year.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad you started this thread @Tess !

I haven't had time to update the morel board 
but I crushed a few days ago.

I found so many different (and new) mushrooms it was incredible.

Every time I find a new mushroom for me, 
I say to myself, _"new mushroom upgrade!" _and 
I hear a super mario brothers noise go off.

It's kind of like a PATCH you get in boy scouts for accomplishments. 

I'm glad you have the fever for more than just morels too: I learned that you can expand your season almost year round by hunting other mushrooms. It makes all the seasons so much more fun. 

Like you, I am just getting off the runway and haven't foraged others to eat just yet. Truth be told I am nervous to kill myself even though I am extremely detail oriented. Maybe we can use this forum to dispel any fears? Mycophobia as its called.

@jack , we certainly need your help and it is appreciated.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

@jack can you guess at what these are based on my pictures? 
Wondering if I found Black Trumpets (_Craterelles Fallax_) or not???


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Here ya go Vern....... still coming up with ideas on how to prepare them. I think next I’ll try a Chicken pot pie recipe with some chicken of the woods
> 
> https://wildmushroomhunting.org/index.php?/topic/2680-sweet-and-sour-sesame-chicken-of-the-woods/


oops, wont let me in..


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

vern said:


> oops, wont let me in..


Ah ok ..... probably have to sign up. Sweet and sour chicken of the woods Deep fried chicken mushrooms, tossed mushrooms in wok with sweet and sour sauce and seasoned to taste .... I used salt,pepper and crushed Thai chilies


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> @jack can you guess at what these are based on my pictures?
> Wondering if I found Black Trumpets (_Craterelles Fallax_) or not???


That looks like last year's trumpet... or it could be a devil's urn like Tess said. What does it smell like?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> That looks like last year's trumpet... or it could be a devil's urn like Tess said. What does it smell like?


I didn't think to smell it. I was so into Morel mode I didn't spend enough time examining it.

I have to admit, it doesn't look like the devil's urn in my books 
and it also doesn't look like a Black Trumpet either.

_Are we saying I discovered a new fungus?!_


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

noskydaddy said:


> I didn't think to smell it. I was so into Morel mode I didn't spend enough time examining it.
> 
> I have to admit, it doesn't look like the devil's urn in my books
> and it also doesn't look like a Black Trumpet either.
> ...





celticcurl said:


> That looks like last year's trumpet... or it could be a devil's urn like Tess said. What does it smell like?


Oh and they seemed fresh, fresh, fresh!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> Oh and they seemed fresh, fresh, fresh!


I hope you can find them again and try to get more information. 
What kind of habitat?
Growing on ground or woods.. surrounding trees etc..

Make a sporeprint

The first picture looks like a trumpet except it would be the blackest trumpet I've ever seen. They pretty much all turn black like that when old and water logged.

Was it woody or soft like a chanterelle?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Tess said:


> Last year I tried to keep an eye out on my summer walks/hikes for chicken if the woods. I have yet to find one. That’s on my hit list too. Need to research them again though. The information has escaped my brain.


I love them i fry mine in nugget size pieces they taste very much like chicken some ppl i know actually make chicken parm with them


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

noskydaddy said:


> @jack can you guess at what these are based on my pictures?


Those are Devils Urns, Urnula craterium. I've never tried them, but a lot of Asians use them to add crunch to stir fry dishes. Personally I think they would taste like cardboard.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> View attachment 7284
> View attachment 7285
> View attachment 7283
> View attachment 7286
> ...


Wow im gonna have to try the chicken pot pie ....last year i hunted them n found SO many i started leaving them


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I usually use my Chickens BBQ'd on the grill ( if they're super young & juicy ) and Orange Chicken.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> I hope you can find them again and try to get more information.
> What kind of habitat?
> Growing on ground or woods.. surrounding trees etc..
> 
> ...


All good questions I cannot answer. I screwed up!

I didn't get the right info.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> All good questions I cannot answer. I screwed up!
> 
> I didn't get the right info.


You better get back in the woods and find more. If it's trumpets you are in for a treat!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Tess said:


> Last year I tried to keep an eye out on my summer walks/hikes for chicken if the woods. I have yet to find one. That’s on my hit list too. Need to research them again though. The information has escaped my brain.


Here's a chicken tree my daughter found last June.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Checked on the oysters this evening that I found last night and they had doubled to tripled in size in less than 24 hours! Evidently they really grow fast in this heat. Harvested the bigger ones and had new babies popping that I will check on tomorrow.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Here's a chicken tree my daughter found last June.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 7312


So whats the poop on saving them for a later date to eat Mr Very Old Elm..lol.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> So whats the poop on saving them for a later date to eat Mr Very Old Elm..lol.


Vern, we mostly eat em fresh, we can find them from now til early fall. They keep well in refrigerator. I guess some folds freeze them though. Gotta get em when they're small & bug free.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

This is a good eatin size, that big O'le tree full KT found was a bit on the mature size for my O'le taste, ya know gotta gum my food. Ha Ha


Old Elm said:


> Vern, we mostly eat em fresh, we can find them from now til early fall. They keep well in refrigerator. I guess some folds freeze them though. Gotta get em when they're small & bug free.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 7312


What kind of tree buddy?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> Just a few of the photos I have of mushrooms.
> View attachment 7319
> View attachment 7320
> View attachment 7321
> ...


WHOA!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> What kind of tree buddy?


Chickens for us almost always on RedOak, injured or dead.
Funny thing in the fall the hens are always on WhiteOak.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Chickens for us almost always on RedOak, injured or dead.
> Funny thing in the fall the hens are always on WhiteOak.


Good to know! Thank you.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> I document every one I come across by at least photographing them. I have to find the others. There’s only so many on that laptop. I have more on my external hard drive and other laptop. Also in my phone.


Do you have a macro lens? I'm always impressed on how low you can get. And close.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> I have a wide angle that I use like a macro. Also have a zoom lens that can work similarly. Just have to know how to manipulate your camera and settings.


Yes indeed! I've been trying to figure that out for 2.5 years now.

Thanks.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

This was when I had a good winter and was 40 lbs. more than I am now.


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> @jack can you guess at what these are based on my pictures?
> Wondering if I found Black Trumpets (_Craterelles Fallax_) or not???


Devils urn


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

T tom said:


> I assume that those are unediable ?


They ar edible, but I’ve never tried, to many other good shrooms this time of year.


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

Tess said:


> View attachment 7403
> 
> View attachment 7404
> 
> ...


Middle picture is most likely northern tooth fungus, I don’t think it’s chaga, was it growing on a birch? And does it have a golden orange interior?


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

jack said:


> I usually use my Chickens BBQ'd on the grill ( if they're super young & juicy ) and Orange Chicken.
> View attachment 7304
> View attachment 7306


I’d like to know more on how you prepared on the grill. Thanks


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> I’d like to know more on how you prepared on the grill. Thanks


First off, make sure you use a chicken that is fat, young & juicy. I rip them up to look like chicken tenders. Then I brush olive oil and season them as you would any chicken. I place them directly on a lower heat ( or coals ) and turn them often basting occasionally with olive oil. When they are almost done , coat them with your favorite BBQ Sauce turning once. Then I put them on indirect heat and really put the BBQ Sauce to them, and let them bake till done. I really like these, but make sure the chicken is a very young one.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

*" EVERYONE " If you have a, or many Favorite Mushroom Recipes, post them on OHIO'S SITE " PICS ON HOW WE PREPARE OUR MUSHROOMS, THE DINNER PLATE PAGE " !!*


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jack said:


> This was when I had a good winter and was 40 lbs. more than I am now.





jack said:


> First off, make sure you use a chicken that is fat, young & juicy. I rip them up to look like chicken tenders. Then I brush olive oil and season them as you would any chicken. I place them directly on a lower heat ( or coals ) and turn them often basting occasionally with olive oil. When they are almost done , coat them with your favorite BBQ Sauce turning once. Then I put them on indirect heat and really put the BBQ Sauce to them, and let them bake till done. I really like these, but make sure the chicken is a very young one.
> View attachment 7433
> View attachment 7434
> View attachment 7435
> View attachment 7436


I am dying to try this and harvest my first chicken!


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

T tom said:


> I assume that those are unediable ?


*Edit*
This species is often listed in field guides as inedible,[14][15] or not recommended for consumption due to its tough texture.[11] Michael Kuo, in his 2007 book on edible mushrooms, lists the taste as "mediocre", and comments "the devil's urn is not as bad as I thought it was going to be. It's not _good_, mind you, but it would be possible to eat it with a forced smile if your Aunt Wanda served it to you."[16]


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Tess said:


> View attachment 7403
> 
> View attachment 7404
> 
> ...


 sorry trying to compare side by side so to speak.


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Tess said:


> Yeah, they were kind of slimy and seemed old at the point in which I found them. Not sure they’re a northern tooth fungus. I checked my guide. Looks like I’ll have to dig a bit deeper to find out what it is exactly.


Well I know it's not this lol. Your picture looks like a hoof fungus mixed with tooth fungus. Maybe you get to name it. Give the answer when you positively identify. Thanks. Or maybe you discovered where hoof and mouth disease originated.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Tess, I agree with a cup fungus, I believe it to be Sarcosoma globosa, the Eastern species. Pictures are sometimes deceiving.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tess said:


> View attachment 7403
> 
> View attachment 7404
> 
> ...


Where was the chaga growing?


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tess said:


> View attachment 7468
> View attachment 7466
> View attachment 7465
> 
> ...


If its a Birch then save bet it was chaga but would have to see the inside.... has to be a lightish brown inside....


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Tess said:


> View attachment 7468
> View attachment 7466
> View attachment 7465
> 
> ...


Still leaning towards hoof fungus. Have you researched black puffball? I have been on a mission to identify plants and fungus this year. Always hunted the tasty morel. But I find hunting/scouting to be more enjoyable when you can identify other plants and fungus. So I'm new to it and no expert. Going with black puffball on second one. Once again please give me your findings when you know.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

@ Tess, I am in Steuben county. I have not hunted Chants yet but from what I understand I have a very good area west of me with a lot of Oak, Which I have been told is a good tree to hunt under. I hunted Hens for the first time last year and did not know what to expect. I walked 20 feet from my parking spot and found 10 pounds around the first tree. I am new to it but would be happy to meet up and hunt with anyone in my area, N.E. In. Or if someone that would travel a bit for what I think is a perfect area fro Hen of the woods.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> Found your fungus.
> View attachment 7440


Thanks for checking!
I have the same book. 
Thanks for verifying @jack .


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> It was far too deep to be a witch’s cauldron. Those tend to be more shallow.
> 
> I’m going to stick with the rubber urn, but I’m not a pro yet. I have found quite a few like that over the last month. But I am working on it.
> 
> Mycology might be a good degree for me to get because of the extreme interest I have in fungi.


It's the best! No idea why! 

Maybe because it's so challenging AND they all look like ALIENS!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> From the looks of the tree I posted after the possible fungus in question, it doesn’t look like a birch. Though difficult to ident as well. I’ll be spending more time writing notes and taking environmental photos of trees and area. Maybe that’ll help me and us on our quests for fungal knowledge.


You MUST listen (or read, but I suggest the audio-book) 
_*The Hidden Life of Trees*_, by Peter Wohlleben

Dude...

Amazon link here:
http://a.co/cZBsZzK


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> You MUST listen (or read, but I suggest the audio-book)
> _*The Hidden Life of Trees*_, by Peter Wohlleben
> 
> Dude...
> ...


noskydaddy: Yes. Excellent.
Wife read it - recommended it to me
I read it.
I recommend it, too.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

sb said:


> noskydaddy: Yes. Excellent.
> Wife read it - recommended it to me
> I read it.
> I recommend it, too.


Awesome!
Did you know he's got a new one called the _*The Inner Life of Animals*_?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> Awesome!
> Did you know he's got a new one called the _*The Inner Life of Animals*_?


No., didn't know he had a new book.
As I like his reverence for life and ability to express the interconnectedness of various aspects of nature, I 'spect I'd appreciate it.
Skunked in both spots I tried today in Central, OH-- as far as Morels go. Latest Morel in last 8 years (central OH) for me has been 5/16. I'll go out again to give Mother Nature a chance to set a new record for me & prove me wrong.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> Roger that. Already looking on Amazon about to get it.


It's a lullaby for adults. About fungi and trees. And how they work together.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

@jack (anyone else) what is the most desirable mushroom to forage
during and or after morel season? Chants?

I wish there was a visual graph timeline like the MI DNR 
lays out in their annual book for the hunting and 
fishing seasons.

That could be helpful.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> You and I could collaborate and make one. Lol if we do it would likely end in my book I’m in the works of making. May take me a few years to get enough information down and tree idents, along with mushrooms in our area.


I have several good ideas for collaboration with the right individuals. 

Now, have you seen the way they lay it out on the DNR graph for the seasons?
That does seem like a good way to do it.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> I feel like I’ve seen a graph similar to what your talking about but it wasn’t all inclusive and you had to look up the individual mushrooms. Not sure. It was late like almost 1am when I was looking at it. It wasn’t a dnr site though.


I can't find the damn thing now. 
Maybe I dreamt it?? 

With good advice, and based on popularity, we could encapsulate 
10-15 mushrooms that go around the seasons.

The concept is there for sure. I just have to get that graph for reference.

Maybe one already exists???


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> I can't find the damn thing now.
> Maybe I dreamt it??
> 
> With good advice, and based on popularity, we could encapsulate
> ...


*Most excellent idea!*

Here's a crude version from 2004 time frame.









It came from here: http://omorganics.org/downloads/WildMushrooms.html

I don't recommend this, but show it as a starter idea or look at what someone else did.

I didnt find a personal favorite: Lions Mane or Herecium.

I think a weekly granularity would be better.

How to handle differences arising from latitude?

I do my own stats for central OH. For ex. my 7 year average date of last Morel is 5/12.

For Indiana, you could set your list and ask people who have records or good memory to contribute their experience or stats and it can be built by the group and honed by the group.

I hope you go forward with this.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I am up North and it is very, very dry. Red flag alert, fires could easily start with even a small ignition source. I went to my first burn site to look around and it was bone dry from lack of rain, went into a Hardwood forest also dry even the moss looked stressed, a light green and even some yellow in it. Going to try to hunt some low ground areas that we hunted years ago. I hope we can find them again.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

T tom said:


> Are you anywhere near manatees national forest, I'm really considering a labor day hunt somewhere and that place is on the top of the list.


I am quite a bit farther North and in the center of the state. If you are going to try Manistee. I would start in the middle and head towards the Northern part. Because I think the Southern part may be done by next weekend.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

T tom said:


> Are you anywhere near manatees national forest, I'm really considering a labor day hunt somewhere and that place is on the top of the list.


That made me laugh: "Manatees" National Forest. I think about how they would move around in the woods. LOL


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> We could probably figure in all the good ones missing and make this a little more detailed, but not too detailed so that it’s difficult to read.
> 
> Awesome help sb. Much obliged!


Yes agree with @Tess . We don't want to over complicate it. I think this is a good primer however. All we need is a general idea of when they start/end because weather changes things all the time. A monthly guide is sufficient.

Yes, to answer your question @Tess Northern Indiana.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> That made me laugh: "Manatees" National Forest. I think about how they would move around in the woods. LOL


This really happened to me off of the coast of Mississippi ten miles out in my boat shark fishing. 
i looked up and about a hundred feet away, a big ass Manatee came up and rolled over. couldnt believe my eyes. very rare to see one of them in that area of the gulf..


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

T tom said:


> I knew the spelling cops would bust me soonr or later.


I'm no cop! That one just made me laugh. A guy at the bar just told me 30 minutes ago that while he was in Miami he saw Manatees in the harbor. So it was perfectly timed!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> This really happened to me off of the coast of Mississippi ten miles out in my boat shark fishing.
> i looked up and about a hundred feet away, a big ass Manatee came up and rolled over. couldnt believe my eyes. very rare to see one of them in that area of the gulf..


Vern is there a way to private message info on this site? I could send it to you. Chanterelles are awesome here & the season is long & pretty predictable, plus load of other summer shrooms if ya wanted to make a trip up to Wisconsin in late July / early August.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Vern is there a way to private message info on this site? I could send it to you. Chanterelles are awesome here & the season is long & pretty predictable, plus load of other summer shrooms if ya wanted to make a trip up to Wisconsin in late July / early August.


Sure buddy, just click on my picture the click on profile page and there is an area to type in, then click "post". if the post has too many characters in it you would have to split it into two different posts.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Vern is there a way to private message info on this site? I could send it to you. Chanterelles are awesome here & the season is long & pretty predictable, plus load of other summer shrooms if ya wanted to make a trip up to Wisconsin in late July / early August.


@Old Elm, since many of us our new to chants would you be willing to share a few tips here? Nothing top secret but just enough to get us on the path? For example, long and predictable? That's not something I was a aware of...Anything you have will be useful.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

jack said:


> First off, make sure you use a chicken that is fat, young & juicy. I rip them up to look like chicken tenders. Then I brush olive oil and season them as you would any chicken. I place them directly on a lower heat ( or coals ) and turn them often basting occasionally with olive oil. When they are almost done , coat them with your favorite BBQ Sauce turning once. Then I put them on indirect heat and really put the BBQ Sauce to them, and let them bake till done. I really like these, but make sure the chicken is a very young one.
> View attachment 7433
> View attachment 7434
> View attachment 7435
> View attachment 7436


Those look delicious! Looks better than actual chicken. It has me wanting to expand my mushroom hunting


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> View attachment 7597
> View attachment 7598
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Nice work. This bottom one is way cool JR!

I have a cool pic to show. I gotta upload it.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Look at these little guys. Yellow to start, then blue-gray. Like little pina colada umbrellas!


----------



## Mother load (Apr 19, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> This is a safe site to learn about new shrooms on.
> Please take clear pictures of top, underside, stems of anything you want ID'ed, spore prints too. Someone will help you positively ID your finds.
> My experience is steer clear of Facebook, as there is a lot of miss guided info & negativity.
> Peace.


OH come on old elm. The Facebook stories of 100lbs must be true. And the people on that sight are always nice.thats why I go on there once every 18 months or so.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Tess said:


> So does anyone know the rough timeframe of chicken and chanterelles? Chanterelles seem to be mid June through August. Depending on weather. And from what I’ve read chicken is already in northern Ky. But not sure if that’s true. I need to figure out their growing temps. Dang I’ve gotta get my butt into the books I’ve got coming.


Rick on the Ky board said his friend brought him some Chickens last week. he was surprised that they were in so early. so i would say that climate would be key...dunno for sure..
I'll give a look tomorrow and see what i can see..lol


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

@Tess have you seen my best friend's *African Sulcata Tortoise*? 
Can't recall if I uploaded it before?

Chickens: I guess chickens are usually a little later in general but there have been numerous people harvesting them already. I guess the season is early as people are saying. I found my first one last year in the park. (_laetiporus cinncinatus_)


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> No I don’t believe I have.


This is one of the finest animals I've ever seen.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

he was last seen behind Joe's Bar a few days ago...








I couldn't help myself..lol


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Video


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Those pictures looked amazing.

That's the next mushroom I want to try for the first time. Chicken.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> Those pictures looked amazing.
> 
> That's the next mushroom I want to try for the first time. Chicken.


Chicken Virgin!!!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Inthewild said:


> Chicken Virgin!!!!


Be gentle!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

@Tess you ever smell the flowers of Lily of the Valley?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey kids, chickens have







started in Wisconsin.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Inthewild said:


> Hey kids, chickens have
> View attachment 7653
> started in Wisconsin.


Reminds me of polystyrene foam. Or whatever.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> Ya know, I’m not quite sure I have. I have them growing in my yard like a million other plants. But they were more of a volunteer plant that randomly pops up. Pretty flowers though so I just relocate them.


They smell really nice. The white little flowers.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Mother load said:


> View attachment 7495
> View attachment 7495
> 
> Still leaning towards hoof fungus. Have you researched black puffball? I have been on a mission to identify plants and fungus this year. Always hunted the tasty morel. But I find hunting/scouting to be more enjoyable when you can identify other plants and fungus. So I'm new to it and no expert. Going with black puffball on second one. Once again please give me your findings when you know.


Yeah those look kind of weird... not chaga like....


----------



## bmeister (May 5, 2013)

Wow... i had no idea there were so many edible mushrooms. I see so many different fungi growing in my woods and now I am going to have to take a closer look at them. I really want to find the chicken one and try it now!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

bmeister said:


> Wow... i had no idea there were so many edible mushrooms. I see so many different fungi growing in my woods and now I am going to have to take a closer look at them. I really want to find the chicken one and try it now!


Yes, Go For It ... the season just gets better all the way to freeze up. This is a great straightforward reference book with good clear pictures. I would recommend it.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> Hey kids, chickens have
> View attachment 7653
> started in Wisconsin.


5/20 compared







to 5/24 looking good to chase chickens, @mother, @btetzl50. @Tess , @noskydaddy Go get'em. Better than Pheasant backs!!!!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

bmeister said:


> Wow... i had no idea there were so many edible mushrooms. I see so many different fungi growing in my woods and now I am going to have to take a closer look at them. I really want to find the chicken one and try it now!


Us too! Right @Tess ? 

The good news there aren't any real poisonous 
look a likes for the chicken (a polypore).

I guess it would be responsible to say the poisonous 
Jack O' Lantern (False Chanterelle) is about as close as there is. (a gilled mushroom)

But once you know the difference, it would be very 
hard to mistake the two.


----------



## Chanterelle nut (May 24, 2018)

Pheasant backs just staryed to grow here, cant wait for chickens and hens. Summer boletes should be popping pretty soon


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> Has anyone spotted chicken of the woods in Indiana or southern Illinois or Ohio yet? I didn’t see any out on my hike through Hemlock, but that doesn’t mean they’re not out there.


I'll post a picture the moment I do. I know you will too!

I keep checking the spot I found my first one last year 
but it's a park so I'm worried about pollutionicides. ( I made that up)

I probably won't forage it.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

o'Tessa! Check this out. 
Plus, notice your FAV Lion's Mane in So. IN. being reported.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> That will definitely help my progress. I’m looking into dates, temps, and precipitation too.


I think @vern is looking into dates too.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Mushroom firsts are exciting. 
All firsts really. Plants, fungi, fruits...

I can't wait until I find my first chant and pom pom blanc!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Anybody know whether the Chickens are more likely to be on any particular tree ?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> Anybody know whether the Chickens are more likely to be on any particular tree ?


Vern, for us it's almost always injured or dead Red Oaks. Like 95% of the time. But there are always exceptions.
Shroomtrooper found on yesterday & sent me a picture. Of course he didn't give out info, but by looking @ his picture I think it's on a downed soft maple along the river bottoms. Sneaky Trooper!!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 8078
> 
> 
> Vern, for us it's almost always injured or dead Red Oaks. Like 95% of the time. But there are always exceptions.
> Shroomtrooper found on yesterday & sent me a picture. Of course he didn't give out info, but by looking @ his picture I think it's on a downed soft maple along the river bottoms. Sneaky Trooper!!


Are they going to better eats the younger they are or should they mature a bit ?


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

vern said:


> Are they going to better eats the younger they are or should they mature a bit ?


Vern. Get them as young as possible! Check out these pics I took. One was dripping wet. The other was in its infant stage and it was incredible! The real young one I knew was a Chicken from the year before.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> Are they going to better eats the younger they are or should they mature a bit ?


Yup, get them ASAP, no bugs & tenderer too. Same deal W/Oyster's.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> Found Jack-O-Lanterns up in near ish Marion. That’s a sign that the chanterelles may be on their way here. Once I get home I’m gonna go to a couple places and see if they’re popping up in southern Indiana. Just need lots of rain here. They love rain. I know southern Indiana is getting lots of rain right now. Gonna check out my uncles property too. Really hoping for a win this year on the chantis. I believe we saw some baby chickens but it could’ve just been a look alike. I’ll have to research it.


Did you get pics of the JACKS? I'd like to see em to compare to chants. 
I see em in the book but I'd like to see a real picture. Sometimes that book's images aren't that great.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Tess said:


> Shit tons of oaks in Hoosier near us. I know my area near Evansville gas oaks out





noskydaddy said:


> Did you get pics of the JACKS? I'd like to see em to compare to chants.
> I see em in the book but I'd like to see a real picture. Sometimes that book's images aren't that great.


Nosky. Hows it going? Here is a couple nice shots of Jacks. They were growing on wood that was rotting under the grass. Hope it helps. Sorry no underside photos.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

clutch2412 said:


> Nosky. Hows it going? Here is a couple nice shots of Jacks. They were growing on wood that was rotting under the grass. Hope it helps. Sorry no underside photos.


Very nice. Thank you! Great pics.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tess, Thanks for driving this site. I have never hunted Chants but wanted to. Your efforts have gotten me excited like never before for them. I have limited public land to hunt but I do have a public place that I know has a lot of Oak and the people I have talked to that hunt Morels there do not hunt Chants and have no interest to do so, this means I have little or no competition for them..


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

noskydaddy said:


> Very nice. Thank you! Great pics.


No problem man. If I can find the photo I have an epic pile of Jacks! I mean I actually cut the base and could barely pick them up. I thought it was the coolest thing.


----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)

I encourage everyone to get into summer and fall mushrooms. The only time I dont hunt is the dead of winter. Awesome to see more fanatics!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Going out in the morning chants are calling me


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess can you tell me what this is


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

And this


----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)

The top is some sort of bolete,not good with those yet myself. The bottom is crown tipped coral. When pure white and fresh they make good eating. There is a look a like that grows out of the ground which is not edible.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Are bolete very tasty


----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)

There are a lot of different boletes ranging from Porcinis which are some of the best eating mushrooms to highly toxic varieties. I would seek out an expert to aid you in identification.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

MycoMania said:


> There are a lot of different boletes ranging from Porcinis which are some of the best eating mushrooms to highly toxic varieties. I would seek out an expert to aid you in identification.


Thank you found a lot of them last year in July


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

All poisonous boletes will have red caps and I believe all will stain blue on the spores. If the spores don’t stain when you cut it it will be edible but could be very bitter. There are also ones with red caps that slowly stain blue that are choice edibles(bi-color bolete).


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> First one is looking like either a bitter bolete (very light pinkish pores) or a graceful bolete (white pores). Leaning towards the later but I can’t see the top. Bitter has a bit of a nipple at the top, graceful is rounded.
> View attachment 8168
> 
> View attachment 8170
> ...


Here’s a picture of the top these were last year’s fine I didn’t keep them because I didn’t know what they were


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> First one is looking like either a bitter bolete (very light pinkish pores) or a graceful bolete (white pores). Leaning towards the later but I can’t see the top. Bitter has a bit of a nipple at the top, graceful is rounded.
> View attachment 8168
> 
> View attachment 8170
> ...


I found these after record rainfall on July 14 of last year lots and lots of them everywhere I just wish I know whether they were edible


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

To add a blue stainer to the list that is edible and quit good, is Gyroporus cyanescens. These stain blue instantly, even just handling them.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

And one more red pored that is edible. Exsudoporus frostii, formerly Boletus frostii.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> I would go with either crested coral -_clavulina cristata OR _crown tipped coral - _clavicorona pyxidata._ But definitely leaning towards crown. Try to get as close up as you can on the tips of those corals and make sure you clean your phone or cam lenses, it helps a great deal in identifying these little buggers.
> **And I have to correct myself on the other name, it’s not King’s crown coral, at least that’s what one guide called it. I’m still waking up.**


Thanks for the info no summer shrooms yet


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> Close one eye, even though you might be using a screen to shoot photos. Use your strong eye. Mine are switched, I’m left eye dominant and mostly right handed. Being ambidextrous you have to experiment a lot with photography to get it down.
> *
> Always* pull back till it’s in focus, not all simple phones or even lenses are capable of macro photography. We can always zoom in on a further but crisper photo.
> 
> They have neat little clip on lenses to aid in extreme close ups on amazon or at Walmart or wherever really. Worth the $10 to spend it on. So if you drop it in the woods you’re not out too much.


I think we're related.

I too am left eye DOM and right handed. Also can use both hands well. And legs!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> Didn’t find any summer mushies yet. The search will go on when the kiddos go back to their other parents for next week.


We need rain up here for the summer shrooms


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

If Everyone is Cool with it...
I would like to Join in here with you..
I know ZERO about Summer Fungi...
What I see on here is EXCITING!!!
I WANT TO LEARN AND GO FOR IT !!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> If Everyone is Cool with it...
> I would like to Join in here with you..
> I know ZERO about Summer Fungi...
> What I see on here is EXCITING!!!
> I WANT TO LEARN AND GO FOR IT !!


You’ll fit right in


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tess said:


> We’ll all learn together. Going to make another run to Hemlock or Garden of the Gods next week. Need the time away in the gods lands. Week of chaos with the kids. I’ll make sure to report in afterwards.


I've been to Garden of the Gods Once..
at the main camp area.. I was amazed..
I must go back again..but Often now


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Tess. hitman is on morel board right now . with an Awesome find..and needs help with identifying


----------



## Hitman1975 (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks Wade!

TESS, I found this while cutting grass today. I’m strictly a morel shroomer. I’m 99% sure it’s a chicken, but need confirmation 

I’m in sw Indiana

So is this the chicken of the woods season?
Best way to clean, prep, and cook?
We prefer our morels floured and pan fried in butter.

How do we cook this?


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Hitman1975 said:


> Thanks Wade!
> 
> TESS, I found this while cutting grass today. I’m strictly a morel shroomer. I’m 99% sure it’s a chicken, but need confirmation
> 
> ...


Ive seen some pics from @jack are very informative administrator where he BBQ them up just like the ol yard bird aka chicken lol. But man those pics he took of them looked very damn tasty!!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Some say they don't have much flavor but I disagree. I think they are one of the best smelling and tasting mushroom you can ever pick. The white pored has more of a floral scent that doesn't disappear when cooked. 

I like to cook them in a lot of butter and add hot sauce.

This is what I really like to do with yellow pored chickens:

Cut into chunks and cook in butter. Use sea salt according to your taste. After cooking about 10 minutes or so push them to the side in your cast iron skillet and put in some more butter or better yet bacon grease and crack a few eggs in the grease.

Be sure to not break the yoke.
Flip the egg and cook just enough to cook the whites.

Put the chicken on a plate, put the eggs on top and sprinkle with a good Parmesan cheese.

A little more ground sea salt if you'd like and ...
ENJOY!!!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

If it was appearing to grow off the ground, it's Laetiporus cincinnatus. and it's growing off a root. The underside should be pinkish in color, not sulphur yellow. Personally I prefer them much younger.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Got plenty of rain up here the last few days going to get out in woods next week


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

Tess said:


> What have we here?
> View attachment 8308
> View attachment 8306
> View attachment 8304
> ...


If you slice in half and it’s white inside, you’re that much closer to positively IDing as chanterelle.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> What have we here?
> View attachment 8308
> View attachment 8306
> View attachment 8304
> ...


Did you find those this week


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> I did. Southern Hoosier National Park.


Good fine are usually find chants when it’s humid and Looks like you got the rain in the hot weather coming to you for it haven’t found any here in Howard or Miami County yet still looking for the edibles hopefully after this weekend or this week of hot weather will find them


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Tess said:


> What have we here?
> View attachment 8308
> View attachment 8306
> View attachment 8304
> ...


You have yourself a hedgehog mushroom right there, Tess. They can get quite a bit larger but as is the case with many, the younger they are the better they are, more tender. I’m just a few clicks east of y’all out here in MD but I love to see the goings on around other parts of our great country. Cheers!


----------



## tundraking (Jun 3, 2013)

Fowlkiller said:


> You have yourself a hedgehog mushroom right there, Tess. They can get quite a bit larger but as is the case with many, the younger they are the better they are, more tender. I’m just a few clicks east of y’all out here in MD but I love to see the goings on around other parts of our great country. Cheers!


I’ve found plenty of young hedgehogs. Now, there may be a few different variations of them, but one thing I’ve always seen on them and is a key feature, no matter how big or small, are the spore bearing spines or teeth hanging down under the cap. Correct me if I’m wrong, but I dont see any teeth...
Looks like a “Smooth Chanterelle” to me. No or very small folds under the cap. Smells sweet or like apricots.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

I believe they are smooth chanterelles. They are usually more orange in color and have no ridges.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

i am from the pa threads. And having trouble posting on the threads over there. so i wanted too see if i could post on any other threads. Sorry


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

I've been watching this forum for a while and just never commented because it's out of my state but more active for summer mushrooms here jus th thought I would comment on the smooth yellow mushroom toss found we don't have the smooth chantrell in Minnesota that I know of but looks like the small golden chants and ghost chants of find here minus the ridges under the cap and down the stem they are white on the inside and peal like string cheese not sure if that is the same with the smooth variety or not but here is a pic and some info out of one of my books I use hope it help and I'm looking forward to learning from your conversations on here


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Sorry for the typos didn't catch it before posting was supposed to say the smooth yellow mushroom tess found


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks to all for their pics. and info. will continue to monitor the board and learn. Will hunt for chants when work and weather permit. Have hunted hens in the fall but want to expand my horizons'


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

*For everyone that was having problems posting and other problems, if it's not corrected already, it soon will be . If there are any other problems, please contact me. Thanks, Jack *


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jack said:


> *For everyone that was having problems posting and other problems, if it's not corrected already, it soon will be . If there are any other problems, please contact me. Thanks, Jack *


WOW...its working again...
THANK YOU JACK


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Since there really isn't anyone using the summer mushrooms forum in my state I thought I would share this with you guys I just picked it and headed to a buddies to bbq some ribs and eat some of these!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

wade said:


> WOW...its working again...
> THANK YOU JACK


We're BAAAAAAAAAAACK! Missing @Tess like everyone else!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

. . . been trying to post these helpful Chanterelle Pics for a few days.

These are all Chanterelles. They are not all the variations, but two common ones over here in "Buckeye Nation" at a fairly similar latitude, Central OH..

View attachment 8408

View attachment 8410


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

OMG -- this above posted.

Thank you Jack for attending to this recent and recurring posting problem!!!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Tess said:


> The top right is what the underside of the ones I found looked like.


Yes. In my neck of the woods, they are commonly more orange than yellow and in the 2nd and 3rd pics above there are 4 examples of each in the top of both pics. All good. All delicious. All yum.

Sometimes I get one or the other and sometimes I get both and the smaller silver dollar yellow version (too lazy tonight to look up the version and scientific name) and not to forget the red chanterelles.

It will all come with a short year or so of experience and you will know at a glance without any effort required.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

These are the ones I find here in Minnesota we have a lot of ghost chantrells and yellow chantrells not sure if we have the smooth kind or not I have never seen it here though


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

How are you folks liking the taste of the " Ghost Chanterelle " compared to other Chanterelles ? All I have in my area is the Ghost and I find them really meaty, but pretty bland tasting. I have found them great " Candied " though.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

They are awesome beer battered and depfried


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> The top right is what the underside of the ones I found looked like.


Found these today


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Nosky. I sent a pic a while ago of some Jacks. I said I had a photo of a big pile but had to find it. Well, I found it. Took a pic of a pic. Lol. Just happy to be able to post again.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> Did they smell fishy? If so likely summer oysters.


 Smell maybe just a touch like fish but they were very young deep-fried them with some crappy I caught that today very very very good If you look at the stem on the picture I showed you can tell that the gills run right into the stem is pretty much tells you it’s a oyster


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> Did they smell fishy? If so likely summer oysters.


Spore print is white


----------



## silvermorel (Mar 30, 2013)

Tess, those pictures you posted where baby chants.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jack said:


> *For everyone that was having problems posting and other problems, if it's not corrected already, it soon will be . If there are any other problems, please contact me. Thanks, Jack *


This is a test.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

br5 said:


> This is a test.


It is workingJack, what was actual issue?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

clutch2412 said:


> Hey Nosky. I sent a pic a while ago of some Jacks. I said I had a photo of a big pile but had to find it. Well, I found it. Took a pic of a pic. Lol. Just happy to be able to post again.


Whoa! Nice score buddy!!!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

br5 said:


> It is workingJack, what was actual issue?


Just a glitch in the software.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Found my first chants of the year on Sun. about 2 weeks ahead of schedule here in the N.E. corner. Steuben Co.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

CW - copy that (early).

Yesterday, Monday, I got my first Chanterelles in Hocking County, SE OH. I have a 5 year average of first Chanterelle find of 13-July in Central OH. So, it was fun.









This small yellow version of Chanterelle will never get fist sized. In my experience they are always silver dollar sized at max.








They often have more of the apricot aroma and I've found that, in dried form, they work well for infusing Vodka.

I have several woods where they show up by hundreds and one can therefore easily get enough for a superb meal.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Magnificent Red Reishi in Hocking County OH. yesterday.
. . .and largely bug free.









Medicinal extract soon to follow.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Finally getting some rain in Madison county Illinois!! Hopefully some shrooms to follow.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Found these in Western NY, Found a ton of bugs on the outside... got it home, sliced it up, and no bugs in the big one I harvested. Left the rest to spore for the next reward.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice DoctaGreen!

Remember: same tree - same time next year.

The Red Reishi will continue to fruit on the same tree (usually Hemlock, usually dead for me here in OH) year after year. I once harvested from the same downed Hemlock for 4-5 years till it played out and I had to explore for new Hemlock rich environments.

My Red Reishi pictured above (post # 256) was from a tree I first found last summer (August, 2017) and could only take 1 out of 5-6 Reishi because the bugs had gotten into them. This year, I caught the beginning in June.

A sure-fire technique for me, for Red Reishi, is to scout deep gorges with Hemlock. In SE OH, they usually have streams in the bottom, steep slopes and cliffs. If I find a downed hemlock in the gorge, often the stump from which it toppled is up on the edge of the cliff.

Monday I could see a half dozen nice Reishi on the Hemlock stump, at a lower cliff ledge, just hanging out in the air - and therefore largely inaccessable to bugs unlike the downed Hemlock, lying horizontal on the forest floor - easy for bugs.

So, DoctaGreen, was your tree entirely still standing? dead? or the upper part toppled?

Again, thanks for sharing.

2017, August: Reishi on Hemlock stump at edge of shallow cliff. Note mold, bugginess and start of decay.










2018, June: Red Reishi (below) on a different Hemlock stump, again at edge of cliff. The main stalk of the tree on the forest floor had Reishi, but the bugs were starting to find them already. I'm standing 20- feet above the stream bed where the slope meets the cliff edge.









Telephoto shot (below) of the above stump. You can see the unblemished underside. For this quality I climbed up to the ledge to harvest them. (Maybe this is why my wife calls me "Part Billy Goat").










This pic below is up on the ledge looking down. You can see the stalk of the Hemlock on the slope below angling out from between the right Reishi and the left two, just right of the sun spot. It is covered with moss and moist. You can see several Reishi on the tree if you can enlarge this image size.









Why go to all this trouble?

Reishi has been called "the Mushroom of Immortality" in Asia for thousands of years!

Recently (5-7 years) western scientists tested the mushroom on mice and found they lived 15% longer lives.

What I make into one 48 oz batch of extract would cost $850 on the internet (if purchased as typical 2 oz bottles)!

This mushroom is a treasure of Mother Nature. It's yours, free.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh sb, I am happy to have gotten into mushroom and herb foraging. My allergies are non-existent due to this brew I make outta prunella vulgaris, Turkey tail, and fomes fomentarius aka false tinder fungus. I also harvested 4 lbs of Artist conks due to the relation to Ganoderma tsugae. I will be sharing my finds over the next few days since the rain has moved in today and will be rainy on Friday here in Western New York. Yes the Reishi that I found was at the top of a gorge and the Artist Conks were found 100 - 150 yards NE of the reishi. I am about to go knee deep in a hemlock forest tomorrow!


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Only had about 10 minutes to look but wanted mushrooms with dinner tomorrow. Chants are here!!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Tess said:


> I need to get my ass back to my Hemlock Cliffs. Have the kids all week and a hundred things to do before my trip back to southern Alabama. Need a few hours to romp around in the forest...


Good luck at your 'Hemlock Cliffs'!

I have a 26 year history of going to Gulf Shores, AL. yearly; West Beach, next to Bon Secour National Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

DoctaGreen said:


> Oh sb, I am happy to have gotten into mushroom and herb foraging. My allergies are non-existent due to this brew I make outta prunella vulgaris, Turkey tail, and fomes fomentarius aka false tinder fungus. I also harvested 4 lbs of Artist conks due to the relation to Ganoderma tsugae. I will be sharing my finds over the next few days since the rain has moved in today and will be rainy on Friday here in Western New York. Yes the Reishi that I found was at the top of a gorge and the Artist Conks were found 100 - 150 yards NE of the reishi. I am about to go knee deep in a hemlock forest tomorrow!


DoctaGreen - I see your hearts into it and I look forward to your posts. Everyone has a vantage point that contributes to the greater understanding. For me, I've found that behind every answer there are two or more questions. It sounds quixotic, but the more you know -- the more you know that you don't know.

Thanks to all who share here.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh ya, I have watched many of my family and friends suffer as I have from various illnesses as well as inflammation. I am only standing on the shoulders of the giants that have become before me. I share here because most people besides my 'odd' friends have dismissed this knowledge that has intrigued me since I was around 19. Paul Stamets has also been a big influence then I found this guy who does Learn your Land on youtube... and he is an amazing individual that happened to be very knowledgeable on the various mushrooms in the area. I will be monitoring the thread for all finds as well.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Chicken of the woods and a possible yellow pored one.









Marasmius rotula




















Fomes Fomentarius... Probably from last year.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Nice young chicken the yellow pores ones are good but the white ones I think are a little better tasting


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Went out for about 30mins found a ton of Artist conks and 4 Red Reishi's as well as some fresh/old turkey tail mushrooms.

Old Bear Corn (_*Conopholis americana)*_










Old Turkey Tail









Fresh Turkey Tail









Red Reishi (Ganoderma tsugae)



















Artist Conk (Ganoderma Applanatum)


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I found this today while picking black Berries


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

In the first picture I would get ride of the clump of shrooms in the bottom left corner of the pic chantrells never clump up that I have seen they each have a single shroom coming out of the ground


Tess said:


> Group one- some smooth like ridges, and some more of a pinky orange color.
> View attachment 8564
> View attachment 8566
> 
> ...


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Long time reader first time poster. Know my chickens and hens and morels very well but need help with this Id if possible. I believe they are very young fresh oysters. They have gills going down what little stem there is. Grew in shelf like clusters on snapped off hickory. Any helps appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Here’s some morel pics from this year to show I’m not a noob found 528 this year.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Tess said:


> Almost look like pearl oysters but I’ll have to check through all My guides. Do they smell like super fishy and what’s the spore print color?


Yes smell very fishy. I have not done a spore print yet


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

A couple more pics of the cluster. Edible more than once ya think?


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

Tess said:


> Can any other avid chanterelles hunters out there help with a second opinion or third or fourth lol I welcome anyone’s opinion.


Looks like chantrells to me


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

gutterman said:


> A couple more pics of the cluster. Edible more than once ya think?


Oysters. Should be good to eat because they were not growing on conifer. Angel wings grow on conifer.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Thanks all for the reply’s and help. Here’s some other pics of shrooms in the woods that same day. No chanterelles yet. Figured with all the heat this year they may be early but look right on schedule of July being here.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Tess said:


> Can any other avid chanterelles hunters out there help with a second opinion or third or fourth lol I welcome anyone’s opinion.


Tess, Here's mine: All of the mushrooms in your pics immediately above are Chanterelles. Nice.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

gutterman said:


> A couple more pics of the cluster. Edible more than once ya think?


A more mature version, caught sporulating, from 2013. I ate these and I'm still alive!! Ha.








Oops, maybe I died and went to heaven and didn't know it. . . . Oh, wait . . . I had a terrible Morel season this year. . . so this can't be heaven. Ha Ha!


----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)

Tess said:


> Group one cut in half
> View attachment 8592
> 
> Group two cut in half
> View attachment 8590


Definitely appear to be Chants! I've found them clumped but double check those. If the gills are rudimentary you are good to go.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> Found all these the same day I found The chantis.
> View attachment 8674
> 
> Destroying Angel - Amanita Virosa
> ...


You driving nuts with all your pics been on call for 10 days givin the phone back this morning. Be in woods right after work. Hope to find some chants


----------



## PAtrapper37 (May 9, 2018)

Berkeley polypore I think


----------



## Isaiah (Jun 25, 2018)

First sign of chants near Troy, MO. Just a few small, early. It's a reliable spot, I suspect my "yellow brick road" will be ready in 1-2 wks...


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked just under 2 lbs of oysters yesterday from a maple log behind my house. This tree died 5 years ago and was fruiting oysters at that time. I cut the trunk into 4 logs and saved them. They have produced 3-4 times a year since then but rarely in mid summer. This batch grew from 2 small 2-3 inch clusters last Friday to almost 2 lbs when I returned home Sunday night and some had slightly deteriorated already. They really grow fast this time of year.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> Found all these the same day I found The chantis.
> View attachment 8674
> 
> Destroying Angel - Amanita Virosa
> ...


Still haven’t made it to the woods yet have a mushroom with drawls these damn AC units keep breaking down on me at night I’ll never get out there


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Isaiah said:


> View attachment 8718
> First sign of chants near Troy, MO. Just a few small, early. It's a reliable spot, I suspect my "yellow brick road" will be ready in 1-2 wks...


Send me some more pictures may be the only mushrooms I see this summer. Dam work got time off but they will not let me take it


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Believed to have found Bondarzewia berkeleyi 
























Fomes Fomentarius small and starting to grow.









Also got quite a few big pieces of artist conk that I dunno where I put the picture off hand. Rain today 

Gonna invest in an attachment so I can get better close up pics.


----------



## Isaiah (Jun 25, 2018)

Tess said:


> Group Two- little bit higher ridges. Checked all to see if the glew in the dark. None did. I’m fairly certain all are chanterelles, just of various subspecies. I washed them all off and threw the leftovers on my dying oak branches.
> 
> Definitely Chanterelles. Color, rudimentary gills are very specific. I bet fruity apricot odor, especially if you have several in a paper bag. Good find. Can't wait to find some here...these are last years...


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

sb said:


> A more mature version, caught sporulating, from 2013. I ate these and I'm still alive!! Ha.
> View attachment 8652
> 
> Oops, maybe I died and went to heaven and didn't know it. . . . Oh, wait . . . I had a terrible Morel season this year. . . so this can't be heaven. Ha Ha!


Awesome picture.


----------



## MycoMania (Apr 12, 2018)

Tess said:


> Found all these the same day I found the chants
> 
> 
> Beautiful pics!


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

So... Rain is done for the next week or two in Western New York. Next week I am going to a Music Fest to do security called the 'Great Blue Heron'. Was thinking of taking all my artist conks and fomes fomentarius from last year to sell where they have like an open air market. I was hoping to get rid of some of my prunella vulgaris and st john's wort I have as well. Anyway's out to hunt.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok . . . spoiler alert!
*
This next pic is an outright tease!! 

All 5 edible wild mushrooms found on the same trip into the woods in a recent October. *(central OH)*









*


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello folks, I have read thru your posts for morel season opening info before and am glad to see folks are still talking. So finally signed in. I was in Salamonie Forest today picking raspberries and walked a few paths and WOW fungus everywhere. Saw 2 kinds of boletus, sm. pufffballs, jellly fungus and dozens I couldn't identify. I think some chanterells but seemed very large, one bigger than my hand so I don't know. No camera, wearing shorts so wasn't prepared, figures.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Chanterelles up here in Ohio. Been out once will get picks after next time out. Been hitting the bluegills and bass hard last week or so. Caught this too :/  season opens July 1st I caught it couple days too early lol or I would’ve had some good eating. It was a good 16+ pounds head big as softball


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Caught this monster for you largemouth lovers. 20”


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

gutterman said:


> View attachment 8786
> Chanterelles up here in Ohio. Been out once will get picks after next time out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

sb said:


> A more mature version, caught sporulating, from 2013. I ate these and I'm still alive!! Ha.
> View attachment 8652
> 
> Oops, maybe I died and went to heaven and didn't know it. . . . Oh, wait . . . I had a terrible Morel season this year. . . so this can't be heaven. Ha Ha!


To be there at the exact time to photo, that is amazing. One of the best Mushroom pics I have seen.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

SB, Most are asleep now, I work 2nd shift so I am still in unwind time. What about you?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

mmh - Thanks. Re post 309: You know the story. Spend enough time in the woods and you get to see & experience some magical stuff.

Here's another pic of the oyster.










I've been amazed in doing spore prints at how quickly , at times, that a mushroom generates a spore print -- in just a minute or so -- and how slowly at other times, as in 24 hours.

With that said, I first thought I was seeing just moisture evaporating in the shaft of sunlight. Other people persuaded me it was sporulation. I wonder if it was perhaps, both.

In the still air, that day, I even held my breath and got close to see where the visible wisps were coming from. They were rolling out from underneath. Maybe it was a combination of evaporating moisture and mushroom spores creating the visible yet evanescent wisps.

Re you next post 310: I'm mostly retarded . . . ha! . . . oops, better correct that 'fore the wife sees that and never lets me forget. * I'm mostly retired*.

good hunting mmh.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

sb said:


> mmh - Thanks. Re post 309: You know the story. Spend enough time in the woods and you get to see & experience some magical stuff.
> 
> Here's another pic of the oyster.
> 
> ...


I was first introduced to Mushroom hunting around the age of nine by the elders of my family. I have enjoyed and experienced moments in the woods that will never be forgotten. I spend most of my Morel hunting season in Northern Michigan and have come across animals that are usually not seen and found an Oak tree that was enormous, It took four of us holding hands to "hug" the tree. The woods are Magical and in the future hope to experience something similar to your picture.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

mmh said:


> I was first introduced to Mushroom hunting around the age of nine by the elders of my family. I have enjoyed and experienced moments in the woods that will never be forgotten. The woods are Magical . . . .


Good stuff! Thanks for sharing. Couldn't agree more . . .


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Ok a blistering hot day so I went chanterelle hunting at Salamonie Forest. Found these and thought ok great. Pretty small but didn't really know what to expect.
Some barely formed ridges, some smooth. 
Was having a great time so kept on walking...


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

And THEN I found the honey spot. LOL Are they suppose to be this big? 
First time looking so IDK.
4 pounds worth all in the same general area, not counting all that I left behind that were already too faded.
I think I like summer shrooming, sure get the same kind of thrill!









How am I gonna eat all these by myself? Thinking these are a different variety than the smaller ones, feel much more tender, the little ones were almost crunchy when slicing stems.























Don't really know why I came in June to check for whatever but Thanks Tess for starting a summer shrooming thread, really got me motivated! Been needing to do this.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

I also found these also I think they are Oysters, not so confident about ID on these, they are kinda fishy smelling and are very delicate. I picked 'em so I'll investigate more. Anyone know spore print color? Anything else I should know? Any look-a-likes? Thanks for any help you can give me. Appreciate it!
















Different tree with these next pics but think they might be the same


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Are they suppose to be this big?
> First time looking so IDK.
> 
> I think I like summer shrooming, sure get the same kind of thrill!
> View attachment 8836


Yes Mick Myco - Chants can get fist sized.

Here's three in my hand. Ha! (July 2015)

Beautiful pics from you, too. Great!


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I also found these also I think they are Oysters, not so confident about ID on these, they are kinda fishy smelling and are very delicate. I picked 'em so I'll investigate more. Anyone know spore print color? Anything else I should know? Any look-a-likes? Thanks for any help you can give me. Appreciate it!
> View attachment 8850
> View attachment 8840
> 
> ...


Mick those could be angel wings were they on a conifer log.


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Says I need three posts to add photos, not sure why I don't have 3?

These I believe are oysters, they have a fishy smell. Very delicate, when picked, they firmed up when they dried a little


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Crown Tip Coral

Supposed to be better then morels, this is not the coral that's grows on the ground


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Chants


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

beagleboy said:


> Mick those could be angel wings were they on a conifer log.


Hey thanks for the feedback.
Ya can't say for sure, didn't really know at that time to pay attention. Are pines a hard rule for angel wings? They are edible, right? 
Crazy how much questionable info is out there (at least on the internet) one site will offer points contradictory to another. And many books are outdated, and I know I won't try and identify an edible from a hand drawn picture. This is probably why I haven't got too crazy with summer 'shrooms before. Like boletes are supposed to be good but a lot of conflicting info. No mistakes with morels lol


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

chavo27 said:


> Crown Tip Coral
> 
> Supposed to be better then morels, this is not the coral that's grows on the ground


Maybe the wrong pic?


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Hey thanks for the feedback.
> Ya can't say for sure, didn't really know at that time to pay attention. Are pines a hard rule for angel wings? They are edible, right?
> Crazy how much questionable info is out there (at least on the internet) one site will offer points contradictory to another. And many books are outdated, and I know I won't try and identify an edible from a hand drawn picture. This is probably why I haven't got too crazy with summer 'shrooms before. Like boletes are supposed to be good but a lot of conflicting info. No mistakes with morels lol


As far as I know angel wings only grow on conifer. The older books listed them as edible and I know a lot of people who still eat them, but there were a few cases in japan where some people died from them. Now most books have them listed as poison or not edible. Some oysters grow on conifer too, but I don't take a chance.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

beagleboy said:


> As far as I know angel wings only grow on conifer. The older books listed them as edible and I know a lot of people who still eat them, but there were a few cases in japan where some people died from them. Now most books have them listed as poison or not edible. Some oysters grow on conifer too, but I don't take a chance.


The way I remember it was a lot of elderly Japanese with kidney issues died after eating it. Or maybe it caused kidney issues... oh heck. Guess what I'm going to go Google after this post?

There are so many good edibles to take a chance on angel wings or oysterlings. Stick with the real deal and you'll be fine and your tummy happy. Oysters are good for you. Enjoy them when you can!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Egads.... it caused fatal encephalopathy

"The first incident occurred in September and October 2004[8] across nine prefectures in Japan, and involved the sickening of 59 people and the eventual death of 17.[5] Most of those who died had pre-existing liver problems, and the average age of those affected was 70.[5] Death occurred between 13 and 29 days after the onset of symptoms, and the onset of symptoms occurred at most three weeks after consumption of _P. porrigens"_
_
The wikipedia article is a good read
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleurocybella_porrigens_


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

https://www.namyco.org/pleurocybella_toxin.php

This is the best link to the Angel Wings toxin issue I've found so far.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

celticcurl said:


> https://www.namyco.org/pleurocybella_toxin.php
> 
> This is the best link to the Angel Wings toxin issue I've found so far.


Very interesting reading, it would appear that quantity consumed and the health of victims were a factor. An individuals susceptibility too. 'Better safe than sorry' works here I think.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

How about boletes? I found these from what I can tell they should be safe to eat based on white pores and no blue staining. Cap color doesn't jive with King Bolete (_Boletus edulis), _everything I've read says light brown to reddish brown. These are a beautiful shade of maroon with purple tones. But maybe variable based on growing conditions? Immature?









Spore print was a light milk chocolate brown, althought it is so humid that it was a wet mess.









Anyone know about these? Any input would be appreciated.
Lots of boletes in the woods right now too.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's some pics just for fun...


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Finally back from vacation and was able to get in the woods. Found smooth and golden chants also one red(firecracker) chant. Summer oysters and some boletes. Not sure what kinds of boletes took a few with no bugs that didn’t stain blue or taste bitter so they should be good eating.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Didn’t pick the one that could be an aminita just wondering if anyone knew anything about it and thought it looked cool


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Whole Foods Grocery had fresh wild Chanterelles for sale today at $34.24 per pound.* Oh, yea, the Chanterelles at Whole Foods came all the way from Bulgaria, in Europe. They looked as if they hadn't even been cleaned. Ha!

I got this bag, below, of about two pounds in an hour of hunting in the woods, Sunday morning (Central OH). Cooked them up last night into a Chanterelle, Corn, Yellow Wax Bean Chowder. Very Yum!

Good hunting to all who are spreading their wings and getting into other non-Morel varieties of wild mushrooms!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> How about boletes? I found these from what I can tell they should be safe to eat based on white pores and no blue staining. Cap color doesn't jive with King Bolete (_Boletus edulis), _everything I've read says light brown to reddish brown. These are a beautiful shade of maroon with purple tones. But maybe variable based on growing conditions? Immature?
> View attachment 8934
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Found chants and boletes Sunday here in central Indiana . Anyone heard from Tess haven’t seen any posts


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

T tom said:


> tess is good, probably busy with kids


Thought she got lost in the woods lol.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Any clue


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Aminita, could be destroying angel. Don’t trust any mushroom that grows out of a bulb like those.


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

I found around 4lbs of chanterells today and 1 indigo milky


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Maybe the wrong pic?


Haha yeah don't eat that


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

This was the one I was trying to post


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> How about boletes? I found these from what I can tell they should be safe to eat based on white pores and no blue staining. Cap color doesn't jive with King Bolete (_Boletus edulis), _everything I've read says light brown to reddish brown. These are a beautiful shade of maroon with purple tones. But maybe variable based on growing conditions? Immature?
> View attachment 8934
> 
> 
> ...


I have been finding many of those myself. I am thinking its tylopilus rubrobrunneus, or bitter bolete...


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Been a darn good year so far for chants!!!


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Golds & Smooths


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

So I was out again yesterday - here are a few special finds, besides more chanterelles.
I found all these just from what I spotted walking the trails. Sad to see how many chanterelles growing in the trails getting smashed from horses and people. Lol but I admit I probably rode over a few before on my horse before I knew to look for them.









Left to right:
Craterellus foetidus or Craterellus cinereus(?) - Maybe, don't really know couldn't find a lot of info
Cantharellus cinnabarinus - red chanterelle
Craterellus fallax(?) - black trumpets










This is a pic of the group on the left above, they are funnel shaped but are not closed like the black ones (one side was split). There were some young ones just coming up next to this group and they did look trumpet shaped and connected all the way around. So maybe these were just very mature or something. Won't eat them just curious.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

I think they look like very mature trumpets, but not sure


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Spore color should get you real close to an id. I would say C. foetidus. Those, either way are edible & most likely choice. ( which always depends on the consumer )


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Glad to see a forum hunting summer mushrooms

Old Man of the Woods ?


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Chants ?


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Black Staining polypore ( turned fingertips black when cleaning )


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Oysters


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Russula's


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Oysters here in Laporte County have been going nuts until this heat hit .
This was Sunday 
Wednesday they where brown and down


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome pics Gartoon! I love the old man, it's one of my favorite shrooms to find! I don't eat it, I just love the way they look.
Mick, those black ones def look like trumpets. What part of the state are you finding those in? I have been looking hard for some of those but no luck yet. I'll be hunting hard the next few days. I'll post some cool finds from the last couple weeks here in the mean time...


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> How about boletes? I found these from what I can tell they should be safe to eat based on white pores and no blue staining. Cap color doesn't jive with King Bolete (_Boletus edulis), _everything I've read says light brown to reddish brown. These are a beautiful shade of maroon with purple tones. But maybe variable based on growing conditions? Immature?
> View attachment 8934
> 
> 
> ...


look like bitter ones to me as well. take a small piece and chew then spit. you'll know soon if its a bitter. I find a lot of these in the n.e. corner of the state. Just started recognizing b. variipes and auripes. both are close to b.edulis


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

indy_nebo said:


> Awesome pics Gartoon! I love the old man, it's one of my favorite shrooms to find! I don't eat it, I just love the way they look.
> Mick, those black ones def look like trumpets. What part of the state are you finding those in? I have been looking hard for some of those but no luck yet. I'll be hunting hard the next few days. I'll post some cool finds from the last couple weeks here in the mean time...


Indy, I found those in Wabash Co. Salamonie Forest, I had them in eggs, pretty darn good! The grayish ones on the left in pic are another trumpet and edible too (thanks Jack for additional confirmation). Whitish spore print. More than one kind of trumpet, no look a likes, so pretty safe I figured.

Old Man of the Woods, huh I saw some of those too, and I thought they had to be too gnarly to eat, guess I was wrong. Add that to the someday list.

I am on a bit of information overload trying to discover, learn, understand all the summer edibles available, can see this easily getting out of hand. It probably wouldn't be prudent to try a new one every day, if there was a bad reaction how would I know which it was? LOL

I see a need to start keeping notes.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

I used to morel hunt in Noble Co. and unfortunately lost a lot of choice hunting grounds to woods clearing for farm land or lost permission because of selling and though I am familiar with the Forest area from riding horses I have not done much shrooming here until recently when I moved to the area.
There is a lot of state property in the area to cover. I just need to get some dependable spots.

One huge benefit from summer foraging is covering ground and identifying prime morel areas, trees are leafed and easier to identify now. Like today I found an area with a lot of elm, yippee, some dead, some surprisingly large and living. Easy to get to too. Lots of beech, oak and other hardwoods. Found chanterelles around practically every beech tree. Just starting to emerge, literally thousands in button stage. I wonder how long it takes them to mature?
I really need to stop picking them. I wish I could have found as many morels as I have chants, maybe next year. But it has been fun.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

So some random strange fungus pictures...

Some kind of slime fungus, but such a pretty color.









Anyone see the face on top in this picture?









Ever see an old mushroom spawn baby mushrooms?
They were growing out of the stem of the old one, strange.









Boletellus russellii - Russell's Bolete
I think









Not sure but it was huge.









Two stems, caps merged, odd.


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Very Nice ! 
Cant wait to get back out in the morning !


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Fried Oyster's
( I call it my shrimp of the woods . hold the stems and bite'em off )


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gartoon said:


> Fried Oyster's
> ( I call it my shrimp of the woods . hold the stems and bite'em off )


So fry them with the stems? 
What did you bread them with?

Like with morels I only fry in butter did you use oil?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

The chantrells finally started to show up here in mn picked yellows and whites today!


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice !
found some yellows myself this morning and a few black trumpets


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

chavo27 said:


> So fry them with the stems?
> What did you bread them with?
> 
> Like with morels I only fry in butter did you use oil?


Dip in egg and roll in seasoned bread crumbs and pancake batter (w/ salt and pepper to taste)
pan fry with canola oil .

Man I'm getting hungry thinking about it .
I hope these cooler nights make a few more flushes...


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Gartoon said:


> Dip in egg and roll in seasoned bread crumbs and pancake batter (w/ salt and pepper to taste)
> pan fry with canola oil .
> 
> Man I'm getting hungry thinking about it .
> I hope these cooler nights make a few more flushes...


From Saturday morning find catch


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> So some random strange fungus pictures...
> 
> Some kind of slime fungus, but such a pretty color.
> View attachment 9192
> ...


Mick, nice pics, are you finding these at Chain o lakes? I've been looking for trumpets for years around n.e. In. and only found a handful.


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gartoon said:


> Dip in egg and roll in seasoned bread crumbs and pancake batter (w/ salt and pepper to taste)
> pan fry with canola oil .
> 
> Man I'm getting hungry thinking about it .
> I hope these cooler nights make a few more flushes...


You think that's what we need? I was thinking we needed more rain. Seemed like I found a trove of chants on the sides of dry Creek beds.


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

I use Temp Change in my Mushroom house to initiate pinning on my oyster bags as well as controlling humidity . As Far a Chant's not really sure it seems that they are more of a warm weather mushroom ( Just from the time of year we find them ).It would make sense that Rain would help.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

cwlake said:


> Mick, nice pics, are you finding these at Chain o lakes? I've been looking for trumpets for years around n.e. In. and only found a handful.


I found those trumpets down the river from Salamonie Dam, been doing all my shrooming around Salamonie Lake area. I read somewhere they tend to grow back in the same areas every year and throughout the summer so I will have to keep checking those spots and see if it's true. If only they were as easy to find as chanterelles!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I found those trumpets down the river from Salamonie Dam, been doing all my shrooming around Salamonie Lake area. I read somewhere they tend to grow back in the same areas every year and throughout the summer so I will have to keep checking those spots and see if it's true. If only they were as easy to find as chanterelles!


I’m hunting Missasinwa damn area found Chants but no trumpets


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> I’m hunting Missasinwa damn area found Chants but no trumpets


Where’s TESS no posts from her


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 9224
> View attachment 9226
> View attachment 9228
> 
> From Saturday morning find catch


Question... what is in the basket with the chants? Is that an edible? Or medicinal? Looks kind of like Turkey Tail, but the ones I pick have more striped variations and white underside. I think I've seen those though.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> I’m hunting Missasinwa damn area found Chants but no trumpets


Chants, chants, everywhere chants! I walked away from some patches. Hoping for more trumpets.
I want to get over there too and look, just haven't got around to it yet. I want to go west of the dam, down river in the Francis Slocum area.

Soooo does eating the little critters that are eating the chanterelles count as a protein source? I notice alot of the stems are invaded. I have to think yes!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Question... what is in the basket with the chants? Is that an edible? Or medicinal? Looks kind of like Turkey Tail, but the ones I pick have more striped variations and white underside. I think I've seen those though.


Turkey tail


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Chants, chants, everywhere chants! I walked away from some patches. Hoping for more trumpets.
> I want to get over there too and look, just haven't got around to it yet. I want to go west of the dam, down river in the Francis Slocum area.
> 
> Soooo does eating the little critters that are eating the chanterelles count as a protein source? I notice alot of the stems are invaded. I have to think yes!


Been hunting around the misasawa damn area Okey Pinocchio area like you’re talking just down from the damn haven’t been close to the damn probably stayed about a quarter-mile away lotta chants


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gartoon said:


> I use Temp Change in my Mushroom house to initiate pinning on my oyster bags as well as controlling humidity . As Far a Chant's not really sure it seems that they are more of a warm weather mushroom ( Just from the time of year we find them ).It would make sense that Rain would help.


I'm trying to get a setup going too, want to grow lion's mane after a couple blues/pink success. I need a humidity controller yet from Amazon. Do you have Facebook? I'd like to chat sometime


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Limited time only at select McDonald's


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

chavo27 said:


> Limited time only at select McDonald's
> View attachment 9242


Chavo: I thought it was a really cool pic.

. . . especially after going to Maine a few years back and seeing "Lobster Potato Chips" at the grocery, "Lobster Subs" at Subway, and "Lobster Rolls" at the McDonaldls.

. . . Perhaps Noway, Sweden or Europe where Chanterelles reign supreme!? Having seen what shows up at Mc Donalds in China, this is a no-brainer!! Ha!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Been pretty damn quiet on here this week need rain bad


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

I did pretty well in TN last week...


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Just thought I would share this with you guys to just found them this evening they were thick out there! They are finally getting going here in Minnesota


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

I second that !
I hear maybe Sunday in my neck of the woods but gonna try Saturday anyway


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Went out today and found oysters and was this log covered! Pic only shows about half. But everything else was dried up, even the button chants that were too small to pick before were just shriveled up instead of grown up. Need rain. 











Here's what I found the most of... nothing worse than a face full of cobwebs... I looked like a maniac waving a stick in front of me lol
Luckily I saw this one before I ate it it was big!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Mick - Nice Pictures!! Thanks for sharing.

This time of year, I cut off a 4-5 ft small sapling or branch that has several smaller end branches with leaves to wave & forward sweep my walking path clear of cobwebs. (Central OH)

In one trip to the woods, I'll cut several of these. Ha! (you don't really need to ask why, do you?)

Well, then there's the last time out that my buddy left his expensive carved morel walking stick at a Chanterelle flush. We had to retrace our path 3 times over 4 patches before we found it.

Life is still GOOD! Great hunting to all . . .


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

sb said:


> Mick - Nice Pictures!! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> This time of year, I cut off a 4-5 ft small sapling or branch that has several smaller end branches with leaves to wave & forward sweep my walking path clear of cobwebs. (Central OH)
> 
> ...


Yeah I was clearing paths too. Walked in on a deer path, clearing as I went, walked out 1/2 hr later and they were already rebuilding. Amazing how industrious those little buggers are! Lessons to be learned in nature.

One bonus this time of year... gorging on black raspberries, blackberries are starting to ripen now and gonna hit the blueberry patch next week too. Love a good berry feast!

Yes life is good!


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

*What do you think?
*








Picture above were harvested from a cherry tree.

Hey folks I need some help with the whole oyster/angel wing ID, I would like to be a lot more confident about identification. So here's what I think I know... Can anyone confirm or deny or offer additional insight?
*Pleurocybella porrigens (angel wings)*
Grows on conifers (only/always?)
More white than summer oysters (um not very definite)
Whiteish spore print (similar to oysters)
_Are these very common in north/central Indiana?_

*Pleurotus pulmonarius (summer oysters)*
Grows on hardwoods (if I find them on cherry, oak, maple ect. am I safe?)
Meatier than angel wings (would have to have both in hand to compare the difference)
Whiteish spore print (possibly pale lavender)
_Are these common in north/central Indiana?_​Both have:
decurrent gills
similar spore print
similar physical appearance
similar growth pattern

There are a few logs where I hunt that are covered,
none are white pine (only possible conifer in area)​I did eat some with no problem (tasty) but I am finding a lot and would like to eat a lot
(potential problem with angel wings)​I don't have access to a microscope
The commercial raised oysters in stores seem a bit different in texture than what I'm finding
but I don't know if that is because they are raised artificially.
The ones I'm finding are fleshy mostly in the stalk and not so much everywhere else.​They smell ok, slightly sweet, very slightly fishy but not really traditional 'earthy/mushroomy' smell
but everyone has different smell perception

Picture below was harvested from same log as posted yesterday. (Not a pine)
The group on the left were growing in a separate cluster on the same log are more buff colored than the rest of the log and were dewey or damp on top, maybe extra fresh?









*Thanks and sorry I keep beating this bush*​


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

I found some interesting pictures. The first I've seen of the bottom of (reported to be) Angel Wings. 
After much digging I came across these from the Western Pennsylvania Mushroom Club website http://wpamushroomclub.org/shop/pleurocybella-porrigens/
I hope they are probably going to be more reliable than most sites offering information.


They do look different than the ones I have posted above IMO.
Gills are spaced farther apart and not as deep or sharp.
Also the gills don't run very far down the stem.
And they are really white, too.

Other info that may be helpful is they are described as being the texure of chamois leather although I think slightly fuzzy when I hear that it may refer to the softness.

AND EVERYTHING I find says grows on conifers, if it's mentioned at all.

So I'm feeling pretty good about the ones I found being summer oysters Pleurotus pulmonarius









Now I think I may have to go search a few pine forests just for the helluvit and see if I can find some for comparison and take some pictures... cause I get that way sometimes










*Hope this helps*


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

sb said:


> Mick - Nice Pictures!! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> This time of year, I cut off a 4-5 ft small sapling or branch that has several smaller end branches with leaves to wave & forward sweep my walking path clear of cobwebs. (Central OH)
> 
> ...


Hey get yourself a 7 iron from a gulf club set. Easier to find and better to club brush with, trust me.


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Found a few oysters and half a bucket of Chant's
They don't last long in this heat


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Still looking for the elusive Lobster.
Half the fun's in the looking


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Anybody out there in Indiana mushroom land get rain today? None here, but I smelled it so it rained somewhere close by.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

T tom said:


> The grass sounds like straw when you walk on it in new castle


Well the only thing good about that is less grass to mow hahahahaha


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Hey get yourself a 7 iron from a gulf club set. Easier to find and better to club brush with, trust me.


Well . . . uh . . . I'm not a golfer. So what should I do?

That said, I did find a #4 iron in some woods adjacent to a golf course 2 years ago.

I'm sure it has a story to tell . . . Me, I took all the golf balls home that I found and sold them for gas money. Ha!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Anybody out there in Indiana mushroom land get rain today? None here, but I smelled it so it rained somewhere close by.


Got about a inch in Kokomo


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> Got about a inch in Kokomo


Well damn, that's where I smelled it from, must have run out before it got here. 
I wonder if Mississiniwa got any of that.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Well damn, that's where I smelled it from, must have run out before it got here.
> I wonder if Mississiniwa got any of that.


mississiniwa did get rain today. Going to hit it Wednesday


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I found some interesting pictures. The first I've seen of the bottom of (reported to be) Angel Wings.
> After much digging I came across these from the Western Pennsylvania Mushroom Club website http://wpamushroomclub.org/shop/pleurocybella-porrigens/
> I hope they are probably going to be more reliable than most sites offering information.
> 
> ...


----------



## mafrederick (Jun 7, 2015)

ckorte said:


> View attachment 6985
> View attachment 6986
> View attachment 6987
> I’m in Illinois near St. Louis and I usually don’t start find chanterelles until at least June. These pictures were in August. Also right on hiking trail edges on north facing slopes where there is good moss growth and oak trees is a great place to start.


That red one in the second photo looks like a scarlet waxy cap.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey thanks, good to know. 
FYI I ran across a variety of oyster that seems to grow on aspen, poplars, cottonwood, etc. called _*Pleurotus populinus. *_( http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pleurotus_populinus.html )
Didn't know if you knew that, I'm pretty new at this so I'll play it safe and identify my trees.
I have a feeling once I see an Angel Wing the differences will be obvious. 
Like chanterelles and Jack O Lanterns once I saw them both they are really not same at all.
Happy Hunting


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> mississiniwa did get rain today. Going to hit it Wednesday


Hey let me know how it goes, maybe compare notes...


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Hey let me know how it goes, maybe compare notes...


Rain today maybe tomorrow will be good


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

So when you guys go on state land, do you take trails? 
Get off trails or how do you hunt?


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

chavo27 said:


> So when you guys go on state land, do you take trails?
> Get off trails or how do you hunt?


You can go off trail to pick mushrooms, I didn't really need to much for finding chants spotted most from the trail, lol but they are pretty easy to see. Morels are a different matter.

DNR has park maps available for different areas to orient yourself off trail, don't want to get yourself lost. Mushroom hunting is one exception allowed off trail for in Indiana State Parks. You are allowed to harvest mushrooms and berries from State Parks for personal consumption.

This time of year its easier to make short forays off trail in likely areas then move on down the trail to the next potential area or follow a ravine then loop back to the trail.
I always orient to the sun and where the location might be in several hours to make sure I know what general direction my car is.

Where are you hunting at?

Edit:
312 IAC 8-2-10 Preservation of habitat and natural and cultural resources
Authority: IC 14-10-2-4; IC 14-11-2-1 Affected: IC 14

Sec. 10. Except as authorized by a license, a person must not do any of the following within a DNR property:
(1) Molest an animal den or bird nest.
(2) Collect any wild animal, except as authorized by section 3 or 4 of this rule.
(3) Damage or collect a plant or pick flowers.
*Exempted* from this subdivision are the following:
(A) Berries.
(B) Fruits.
(C) Nuts.
(D) Fallen cones.
(E) *Mushrooms*.
(F) Leaves.
(G) Greens.
(4) Pick berries, fruits, nuts, fallen cones, mushrooms, leaves, or greens on a nature preserve, or another property administered by the division of nature preserves, _*unless the property is located at any of the following:*_
*(A) A state park.
(B) A reservoir property. 
(C) A fish and wildlife area. 
(D) A state forest. *
http://www.in.gov/legislative/iac/T03120/A00080.PDF


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Indiana is getting some good rain yesterday and today. I just got hay done then rain so I'm happy! New flush of 'shrooms popping soon too.


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank goodness for the rain !


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Anybody hunting up by La Porte ?


----------



## georgeg (Apr 29, 2013)

Gartoon said:


> Anybody hunting up by La Porte ?


Ive been hunting Porter and Lake county. Founds lots of smooth chants and fresh oysters today. The woods are loaded with all kinds of mushrooms now after these rains.


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Half bag of chants today. oysters are just starting ,still small.
Ill have go back and get them tomorrow


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Hey let me know how it goes, maybe compare notes...





Mick Mycophagist said:


> Hey let me know how it goes, maybe compare notes...


Made it to mississiniwa Sunday chants are up but small. Got 1/2 inch of rain there while I was hunting


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mississiniwa getting rain today GROW CHANTS GROW


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> Mississiniwa getting rain today GROW CHANTS GROW


I think they might be growin' right now!
I got a good laugh out of that one


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey have you ever found any oysters there?

I was in a different area of Salamonie Forest and found a grove of pines with a bunch of 
dead ash trees and at least 8 of them had oysters growing in circles around the base.
I was a couple days late, they were too far gone. I seem to find a lot of them at Salmonie.

One cluster was a really strange color though wonder what's up with that?

















I find the most interesting things in the forest.


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Hey have you ever found any oysters there?
> 
> I was in a different area of Salamonie Forest and found a grove of pines with a bunch of
> dead ash trees and at least 8 of them had oysters growing in circles around the base.
> ...


They turn a darker color as they decay


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

chavo27 said:


> They turn a darker color as they decay


That's what all the other clusters did, turning darker grey/brownish, like a decaying mushrooms.
This cluster was was actually yellower than the pictures look, not normal. I saw it from far away and thought someone dropped a yellow jacket or something. I wish I would have seen them before they got so far past prime. Maybe they got infected by some fungus or mold idk


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

70 lbs of chants and 30 lbs of blueberries pretty good weekend


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's another weird one. This one was probably 7-8 in. across, growing out of the ground on a stem with the texure of shelf or bracket fungi, when I broke it it was wood-like. The whole thing was moist but the yellow growing edge was rubbery feeling.

Never saw anything like it growing out of the ground before.









It was next to the trail and no dead wood under it that I could find. 
The nearest tree was 4 ft. away and living.
Pores on the bottom.










Really interesting, trying to ID it but no luck.


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> That's what all the other clusters did, turning darker grey/brownish, like a decaying mushrooms.
> This cluster was was actually yellower than the pictures look, not normal. I saw it from far away and thought someone dropped a yellow jacket or something. I wish I would have seen them before they got so far past prime. Maybe they got infected by some fungus or mold idk


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> That's what all the other clusters did, turning darker grey/brownish, like a decaying mushrooms.
> This cluster was was actually yellower than the pictures look, not normal. I saw it from far away and thought someone dropped a yellow jacket or something. I wish I would have seen them before they got so far past prime. Maybe they got infected by some fungus or mold idk


There's a golden oyster that's not native, to clue on environmental impact yet


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ll


Mick Mycophagist said:


> Really interesting, trying to ID it but no luck.


Phaeolus schweinitzii?
_“Dyer’s Polypore” Annual parasitic polypore with velvety cap. Brown rotter on conifers. Grows from the roots of conifers, especially pine, hemlock, larch, spruce and Douglas fir. Causes butt rot and heart rot. Cap and pores become darker and harder as the fruit body matures. Saprotrophic on dead wood._


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

chavo27 said:


> Ll
> 
> Phaeolus schweinitzii?
> _“Dyer’s Polypore” Annual parasitic polypore with velvety cap. Brown rotter on conifers. Grows from the roots of conifers, especially pine, hemlock, larch, spruce and Douglas fir. Causes butt rot and heart rot. Cap and pores become darker and harder as the fruit body matures. Saprotrophic on dead wood._


Oh VERY good that might be it. 

On the Golden Oysters... possible but I have to wonder what they are doing in the middle of an Indiana forest? I'll go back and see if l can find some fresh ones growing. They might be after this rain.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Hey have you ever found any oysters there?
> 
> I was in a different area of Salamonie Forest and found a grove of pines with a bunch of
> dead ash trees and at least 8 of them had oysters growing in circles around the base.
> ...


I have found oysters and boletes there


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Oh VERY good that might be it.
> 
> On the Golden Oysters... possible but I have to wonder what they are doing in the middle of an Indiana forest? I'll go back and see if l can find some fresh ones growing. They might be after this rain.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I was there yesterday not much luck. I was around the visitor center area. Golden oysters have apartenly Goten loose from cultivation and are spreading


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 9444
> 70 lbs of chants and 30 lbs of blueberries pretty good weekend


Holy cow !
what part of the state are you in ?


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

chavo27 said:


> I was there yesterday not much luck. I was around the visitor center area. Golden oysters have apartenly Goten loose from cultivation and are spreading


Wow that's intriguing. I got an immediate mental vision of renegade spores running amuck... stop, stop back to your containment unit... lol too much imagination I guess. 

But if I find any more maybe I'll stop there and see if anyone is interested in hearing about them. Would be an interesting study on how fast spores can spread though.

Fungus will rule the earth someday ;-0


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Ok so I asked google a different question and found these sites about golden oysters. It could be that's what they were.

https://andibruce.com/golden-oysters/

http://www.iowamushroom.org/featured_mushrooms/Pleurotus_cornucopiae


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah cultivation is pretty simple. I've heard if.you can find a manageable sized log you can even bring that home to a shaded area. Water occasionally if need and will have your own growing. I found this log I could maybe move


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

chavo27 said:


> Yeah cultivation is pretty simple. I've heard if.you can find a manageable sized log you can even bring that home to a shaded area. Water occasionally if need and will have your own growing. I found this log I could maybe move


I've thought about that too, haven't found any logs small enough but I found some trees with shedding bark and oysters growing on the bark. I think I am going to try and lay the bark on another log and try and inoculate it. And if I throw the waste water from oyster finds on that log too maybe something will happen.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

I went to that area where I found those golden oysters again and that tree was covered with baby oysters. Can't really tell what color they are yet.

I started taking pictures of all the trees that had baby oysters on them, but had to give up... I kid you not there were endless trees showing sign. I found no chants but oysters all over the place in a certain area. I'm guessing they might be ready to pick this weekend, if they are I could probably get a couple of 5 gallon buckets full. Most were fingernail sized or smaller.

I think probably late oysters because they were more brownish looking. Did find some white ones to eat though.











































I'll share if anyone wants to go get some.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Does anyone know what lion's mane looks like young?
I don't think this is but looks like it could grow into one.

I'm thinking it grows on a stem.
Anybody know?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Does anyone know what lion's mane looks like young?
> I don't think this is but looks like it could grow into one.
> 
> I'm thinking it grows on a stem.
> ...


 What type area did you find the oysters in was at Low spots and what type of trees


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> What type area did you find the oysters in was at Low spots and what type of trees


No low spots, and trees seem to be dead ash or oak.


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I went to that area where I found those golden oysters again and that tree was covered with baby oysters. Can't really tell what color they are yet.
> 
> I started taking pictures of all the trees that had baby oysters on them, but had to give up... I kid you not there were endless trees showing sign. I found no chants but oysters all over the place in a certain area. I'm guessing they might be ready to pick this weekend, if they are I could probably get a couple of 5 gallon buckets full. Most were fingernail sized or smaller.
> 
> ...


I usually find more the I need. I leave allot of them. I've always picked them small. I'm going to try some of the larger ones next time if I can't find clean ones. Wife doesn't like the smell in the fridge


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

N


Mick Mycophagist said:


> Does anyone know what lion's mane looks like young?
> I don't think this is but looks like it could grow into one.
> 
> I'm thinking it grows on a stem.
> ...


O that not lion's mane


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

common puffballs


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

I am sorry I haven't been around, Just really busy working on apps for google play store for a friend and some exit polling app. I have hunted the last few days like a BEAST because of the rain here in WNY. It's on like donkey kong up here for mushrooms. I hope all of you are having a blast with your hunts, gonna browse and spread the love to all of your finds. DoctaGreen out


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

DoctaGreen said:


> I am sorry I haven't been around, Just really busy working on apps for google play store for a friend and some exit polling app. I have hunted the last few days like a BEAST because of the rain here in WNY. It's on like donkey kong up here for mushrooms. I hope all of you are having a blast with your hunts, gonna browse and spread the love to all of your finds. DoctaGreen out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you collect medicinals and just wondered what was in the backpack, the smaller ones on top I think I know but what are the big dull brown ones? Ganoderma applanatum? What are the uses/benefits?

I wish there were Ganoderma tsugae around here. No such luck.

But did collected a lot of turkey tail last time out, the last rain has really brought a lot of fresh growth. I tried to bring a lg. branch home covered in turkey tail and watered it but they dried up by the next day. I guess they don't like to be disturbed. I harvested then watered again, maybe they'll produce later.


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

And the spam begins


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Not for long !


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Good day in the woods


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

I found some boletes like that too with a fat stem, King boletes right?
Mine were old and bug eaten but they are supposed to be very good eating.

What are the other orange colored ones?

Sorry for all the questions, I have so to learn...


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I found some boletes like that too with a fat stem, King boletes right?
> Mine were old and bug eaten but they are supposed to be very good eating.
> 
> What are the other orange colored ones?
> ...


Yes it is a king the orange ones not sure first time I ever saw them need to research them. Found them around and on a wild cherry tree


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Found some nice oysters too


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

If someone knows what they are let me know


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm going to guess.... Jack o'lanterns.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

celticcurl said:


> I'm going to guess.... Jack o'lanterns.


They are jacks sore print pale yellow just checked


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Northern Michigan's Ghost Chanterelles ( Cantharellus phasmatis )


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Kokomorel said:


> They are jacks sore print pale yellow just checked


Jack's for sure


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Small Jacks


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

Koko can you ID ?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

chavo27 said:


> Koko can you ID ?


Looks like some kind of bolete


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

chavo27 said:


> Koko can you ID ?


Did you do a spore print


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Those Boletes are in the Boletus subvelutipes group.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed that out of all the state/region forums out there that Indiana seems to be the most active? Way to go hoosiers!

Gotta love a good obsession 

There has been a lot of rain here, mushrooms should be popping all over...


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Has anyone else noticed that out of all the state/region forums out there that Indiana seems to be the most active? Way to go hoosiers!
> 
> Gotta love a good obsession
> 
> There has been a lot of rain here, mushrooms should be popping all over...


Headed out tomorrow morning fishing and shrooming


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Kind of dry here still in Madison county Illinois. Able to find enough for a meal though. Thought the one with separate stems and fused caps was interesting.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

ckorte said:


> View attachment 9682
> View attachment 9684
> Kind of dry here still in Madison county Illinois. Able to find enough for a meal though. Thought the one with separate stems and fused caps was interesting.


Do you hunt private land or state land


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

No private land. This was at a university.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Not many others around here hunt summer shrooms so no competition on public land.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

ckorte said:


> Not many others around here hunt summer shrooms so no competition on public land.


I know what you mean about no competition I’ve not seen anybody on state land or private lane


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Wonderful morning in the woods


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Hey have you ever found any oysters there?
> 
> I was in a different area of Salamonie Forest and found a grove of pines with a bunch of
> dead ash trees and at least 8 of them had oysters growing in circles around the base.
> ...


*So an update on the strange yellow oysters...

I went back to the same tree and found some more growing,
although past prime they are also starting to turn yellow 
even though they were obviously normal when younger.
I wonder if they are infected with something?
*


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's a strange find...
Looks like white chanterelles, they were small like the size of a cinnabar chant and I only found a few. There was some forking in the veins. I cut the stems off before I realized I didn't have pictures yet.

There is a white variety in the california/pacific northwest area but not in indiana.
White spore print for what it's worth.
Don't know what to think about it, maybe an unidientified species?
Maybe nothing?


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

2 logs of turkey tail, I think I'm going to let them grow bigger.

BEST FIND OF THE WEEK for me


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I took my first foray for Chants today and found one. I would like to thank Tess for starting this page, Jack for his ongoing discussions about all Mushrooms and everyone else for their enthusiasm for Summer edibles. All have kept me wanting to start the search for Mushrooms, other than Morels.
I also came across the biggest stand of mature wild cherry trees that I have ever seen. I have found many Yellow Morels under sapling wild cherries in open ground and have found some under the occasional mature trees in the woods so I am excited about Morel season next year. Has anyone had any luck under wild Cherry?


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

mmh said:


> I took my first foray for Chants today and found one. I would like to thank Tess for starting this page, Jack for his ongoing discussions about all Mushrooms and everyone else for their enthusiasm for Summer edibles. All have kept me wanting to start the search for Mushrooms, other than Morels.
> I also came across the biggest stand of mature wild cherry trees that I have ever seen. I have found many Yellow Morels under sapling wild cherries in open ground and have found some under the occasional mature trees in the woods so I am excited about Morel season next year. Has anyone had any luck under wild Cherry?


The biggest morels I've ever seen (not pictures) were picked around a wild cherry tree that was cut down on the edge of a woods by my uncle. Tree was cut in late winter, a dozen or more huge yellow morels grew that spring and never found them again around the stump. Though I have found early grays around cherries before too.
I think trees in stress sometimes provokes a flush. There was a huge tulip tree in a woods that I regularly hunted that blew down in a spring storm with green leaves still on it. I found something like 15 pounds around that tree that spring, and sadly never found them in that location again. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

mmh said:


> I took my first foray for Chants today and found one. I would like to thank Tess for starting this page, Jack for his ongoing discussions about all Mushrooms and everyone else for their enthusiasm for Summer edibles. All have kept me wanting to start the search for Mushrooms, other than Morels.
> I also came across the biggest stand of mature wild cherry trees that I have ever seen. I have found many Yellow Morels under sapling wild cherries in open ground and have found some under the occasional mature trees in the woods so I am excited about Morel season next year. Has anyone had any luck under wild Cherry?


Hey has anybody heard from Tess


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

MMH _ Yes on any luck under Black Cherry
Mick Myco - Similar story for me. See pics below.

Storm and lightening took down an old Black Cherry in a creek bottom and the following Spring this group of Morels popped, as well as twice that number scattered within a 15 ft circle beside where the old tree trunk stood. Half that number came the next year and then none afterwqards.

That was 2012 and I still can't go into that woods during Morel season without stopping by that spot, always hoping. Ha!

I found them early enough in their development that I covered them and took a week long time sequence as shown in second pic below.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, to finish the story, I picked the cluster and then found a couple of Dryad Saddles, arranged the Morels and took the pic below, one of which is my posting pic. Ha!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a distressed tree story too but it was not my find. My family and I hunt Northern Michigan every year, my brother was doing a solo hunt early evening and came back with a bag of 35 morels that he claimed came from one Ash that had been struck by lightning. ( before the ash borer really devastated the ash) I at that time was 52 and thought that I was a mature adult but the sibling rivalry took over and I called B.S. I made him take me to the tree and sure enough stems all around within 15 feet of this tree. I had to buy him a six-pack, so embarrassing. I will continue to hunt Chants and try to expand to other summer edible's. Good Luck My Friends


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

T tom said:


> I have, she brought me some homemade pickles. I didn't ask why she hasn't been on but she's good. Probably the gardening and canning


Just wanted to thank her for getting me into my new summer time of obsession Shrooming


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey great stories people! I really enjoy reading about the big ones that didn't get away hahahaha


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Its' back up, correct ?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

jack said:


> Its' back up, correct ?


Thanks jack for all you do....


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

jack said:


> Its' back up, correct ?


It's Baaaccckk... Thank You Jack


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello Hello anybody out there. Just wondering if it’s working


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Hello Hello anybody out there. Just wondering if it’s working


It's working.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's a little activity... 
My finds for today... 
For which I blew off mowing the yard to do, the woods were calling and I couldn't resist.
Disappointed that I didn't really find any chants or oysters, after the rain we had here this week I thought there would be some. But didn't make it to the chanterelle area where I always find them.

But I did find some puffballs and a big bolete, I need to look and see if it's an edible one.
Correct me if I'm wrong but all the puffballs are edible, right?
I've eaten the big puffballs and they aren't anything special, has anyone tried this kind?
I did find some old man of the woods but I think they were past prime but what do I know?
It's hard to tell being all black, they almost look too gnarly to eat, one of these days I'll get brave. 
It was a good day to be out walking, more interesting fungus in another post soon but I have to mow awhile first


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Here's a little activity...
> My finds for today...
> For which I blew off mowing the yard to do, the woods were calling and I couldn't resist.
> Disappointed that I didn't really find any chants or oysters, after the rain we had here this week I thought there would be some. But didn't make it to the chanterelle area where I always find them.
> ...


What do you do with your turkey tail


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> What do you do with your turkey tail


Drink it!!!
I have been making decoctions and just storing in in the fridge to drink or sometimes freezing ice cubes for future use. I have a bullet blender and I chop them up small to make a batch. It works even when they are fresh.

BUT with the harvest I am going to have this year I would like to do a few double extraction batches. Just need to find some larger glass jars, alcohol money and time.LOL
I plan on freezing some raw turkey tail for later this winter when there is more time, I don't know how that will work but you can pick it off the log in the winter frozen and use it, so why not? And of course I'll probably dry some too.

I found an incredible amount of turkey tail covered logs yesterday, on top of the ones I found before. I doubt I harvested 5% of what I found. They were everywhere. Pretty excited about it 

Sometimes I take a pc. and just chew it while I walk, it's too tough to chew up but I like the taste. It tastes like pure mushroom, kind of like what morels smell like.

Here is a log that had some with zig-zag edges which I'd never seen before


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Correcting myself about all puffballs being edible. Turns out I was misinformed. Some aren't. But it turns out the ones I picked are. Think they are _Lycoperdon perlatum, _gem-studded puffballs.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea if this is the beginning of a lions mane or bear tooth mushroom?


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks like it to me


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

After all the rain last week the oysters are just starting to pop in my area .NWI
Pick a small basket last night for supper :}


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I see you collect medicinals and just wondered what was in the backpack, the smaller ones on top I think I know but what are the big dull brown ones? Ganoderma applanatum? What are the uses/benefits?
> 
> I wish there were Ganoderma tsugae around here. No such luck.
> 
> But did collected a lot of turkey tail last time out, the last rain has really brought a lot of fresh growth. I tried to bring a lg. branch home covered in turkey tail and watered it but they dried up by the next day. I guess they don't like to be disturbed. I harvested then watered again, maybe they'll produce later.


Hey ya the brown ones are Ganoderma Applanatum. Sorry with working free lance programming and having to also forage has kept me pretty busy. I have been finding a ton of Chanterelles this year for shure. Must be the rain that we are getting here in WNY. Also found some laccaria ochropurpurea... Ya Ganoderma Tsugae is blooming this whole summer. I am about to hit a spot I normal have hit. Hoping for some big pieces again since it rained yesterday and Monday. Anyways much love to all of you. Ya for some reason ingesting all these mushrooms makes me love everyone and hug trees. Is this normal ? LOL


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

DoctaGreen said:


> Hey ya the brown ones are Ganoderma Applanatum. Sorry with working free lance programming and having to also forage has kept me pretty busy. I have been finding a ton of Chanterelles this year for shure. Must be the rain that we are getting here in WNY. Also found some laccaria ochropurpurea... Ya Ganoderma Tsugae is blooming this whole summer. I am about to hit a spot I normal have hit. Hoping for some big pieces again since it rained yesterday and Monday. Anyways much love to all of you. Ya for some reason ingesting all these mushrooms makes me love everyone and hug trees. Is this normal ? LOL
> 
> Aren't those useless?


----------



## chavo27 (Apr 27, 2013)

?


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

I mean you can eat it though. Its nothing special


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

DoctaGreen said:


> Hey ya the brown ones are Ganoderma Applanatum. Sorry with working free lance programming and having to also forage has kept me pretty busy. I have been finding a ton of Chanterelles this year for shure. Must be the rain that we are getting here in WNY. Also found some laccaria ochropurpurea... Ya Ganoderma Tsugae is blooming this whole summer. I am about to hit a spot I normal have hit. Hoping for some big pieces again since it rained yesterday and Monday. Anyways much love to all of you. Ya for some reason ingesting all these mushrooms makes me love everyone and hug trees. Is this normal ? LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 10158
> ...



Ok so I will send a little love back to ya, but I gotta wonder... if you're loving everyone and hugging trees did you accidentally get a few magic mushrooms mixed in your last batch? LOL
In my opinion usually 'normal' isn't all it's cracked up to be anyway.

Of all the Ganodermas Applanatum seems to only one around here I've seen but maybe I'll take a few pics of some young ones I've seen and see if anyone can identify them. Not many hemlocks in indiana. 
Here's a site with some info if anyone is interested 
https://nootriment.com/ganoderma-applanatum/


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Anybody else go out and find anything lately? 

I got a haul of oysters and saw about a dozen giant puffballs along a trail that were all used as footballs - pcs scattered everywhere. I went to a new area and took a new trail is was very muddy, I had an extreme workout with the extra 10 lbs. of mud on my boots. Those trails get pretty rough with the horses using them. Finally gave up and cut across country which was a workout on its own. I gotta remember to start carrying my matchete LOL 

Waiting to hear reports and pictures of the first chickens or hens find of the season.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

I must not be normal either, if I were I would have not been thrashing around in the mud and underbrush looking for fungus. I would have stayed on the sidewalk like a large portion of society does... Ya well maybe when I get more grown up.

My the way, I heard quite a bit of gunfire out there today. Is there any hunting season in right now? 
Didn't bother me until out of nowhere they were close enough to hear their voices and started shooting rounds yikes!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I must not be normal either, if I were I would have not been thrashing around in the mud and underbrush looking for fungus. I would have stayed on the sidewalk like a large portion of society does... Ya well maybe when I get more grown up.
> 
> My the way, I heard quite a bit of gunfire out there today. Is there any hunting season in right now?
> Didn't bother me until out of nowhere they were close enough to hear their voices and started shooting rounds yikes!


Squirrel season is in and I did find some nice oysters and chanterelles today


----------



## Beverly Dorn (Apr 1, 2017)

Could anyone tell me which kind of mushrooms these are and if edible please and thank you. I found them next to river.


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Anybody else go out and find anything lately?
> 
> I got a haul of oysters and saw about a dozen giant puffballs along a trail that were all used as footballs - pcs scattered everywhere. I went to a new area and took a new trail is was very muddy, I had an extreme workout with the extra 10 lbs. of mud on my boots. Those trails get pretty rough with the horses using them. Finally gave up and cut across country which was a workout on its own. I gotta remember to start carrying my matchete LOL
> 
> ...


Chickens in La Porte County still kinda spotty found 2 so far


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

No Hens yet
Found more black trumpets and chanterelle's
and of course OYSTERS


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Ok so I will send a little love back to ya, but I gotta wonder... if you're loving everyone and hugging trees did you accidentally get a few magic mushrooms mixed in your last batch? LOL
> In my opinion usually 'normal' isn't all it's cracked up to be anyway.
> 
> Of all the Ganodermas Applanatum seems to only one around here I've seen but maybe I'll take a few pics of some young ones I've seen and see if anyone can identify them. Not many hemlocks in indiana.
> ...


No Magic ones yet  I mean I dunno I use to have horrible allergies, catching colds, and the such. Ever since I have started taking these mushrooms I have never felt better. I dunno why I waited so long to start taking mushrooms and herbs. Anyways happy hunting!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Can someone please identify this shroom for me.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Anybody know anything about parasol mushrooms? Found these which I believe are reddening Lepiota and also some honey mushrooms that I still haven’t worked up the nerve to try.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tess said:


> I
> 
> I’m alive. Just dropped off from here for a while. Haven’t been hunting in a month or so.


Hope everything is ok. I thank you for my new summer time hobby shrooming. All this rain should help. Good luck and God bless


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

I had a great day today in the woods, lots of finds!
Have a few questions too in the next post.
All this rain has mushrooms popping.
Anybody else get out this weekend?

*Best find of the day here, I found a good sized mess of black trumpets!*
*Totally by accident but it works for me. I love the smell of trumpets. *
*I wonder if a dog can be trained to find them?*










*Chants and Oysters too!*










*Old Man of the Woods (?) pretty sure anyway, they didn't grow clustered I picked some and took a picture. I did notice they turned red inside when I broke off the stem, they went back to black later, is that normal?*


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

I see other posts with what looks to be the same as these I found today.







Ok so here's the question...
I think these are ringless honey mushrooms. 
The stems were kinda brittle, they snap when I break them.
All growing on wood or buried wood.
I will be doing a spore print to see what happens there but if anyone has any input about these I would appreciate it. Words of caution? 
Has anyone actually has eaten these? Are they tasty? 
I could have picked a dozen or more grocery bags full of these today, 
they were everywhere in this one area.









The gills shown here are young, mid-size and mature of the same thing.









Stems are clustered and attached at base.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Soooo I did this thing at this Music fest in Western New York. It was Night Lights at the Heron Grounds in Sherman, NY. This was the second full table of mushrooms a friend and I got.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I see other posts with what looks to be the same as these I found today.
> View attachment 10612
> Ok so here's the question...
> I think these are ringless honey mushrooms.
> ...


Did you find out anything on those shrooms. I been seeing a lot of them


----------



## tundraking (Jun 3, 2013)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I see other posts with what looks to be the same as these I found today.
> View attachment 10612
> Ok so here's the question...
> I think these are ringless honey mushrooms.
> ...


So those definitely look like Honeys to me. I harvested a bunch last fall. They literally will be everywhere. They have a real good flavor, but when you cook them they release what seems to be a never-ending amount of mucus/slime. Thats why they are good for soups and stews as a natural thickener, and those dishes help mask the slime. I cooked and froze a bunch for use later. They keep a nice firm texture and can be cooked for long periods in a dish.
Some people really like them, but my vote is still out. Not sure if I can get over the slime part...


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Plenty of turkey tail and Blushing Bracket or thin walled maze polypore found some more artist conk from my tree I harvested. Been letting them get as big as my hand before harvesting them. Making more tea soon.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

tundraking said:


> So those definitely look like Honeys to me. I harvested a bunch last fall. They literally will be everywhere. They have a real good flavor, but when you cook them they release what seems to be a never-ending amount of mucus/slime. Thats why they are good for soups and stews as a natural thickener, and those dishes help mask the slime. I cooked and froze a bunch for use later. They keep a nice firm texture and can be cooked for long periods in a dish.
> Some people really like them, but my vote is still out. Not sure if I can get over the slime part...


tundraking and kokomorel...
Ya I did get a white spore print off those I found so I figured ringless honeys (Armillaria tabescens)
I haven't tried them yet, too many other tasty morsels to eat my way through first. I did read a bunch of cautions about preparing them. Such as making sure they are thoroughly cooked and even parboiled first, rinsed, then prepared how you want. Being an Armillaria they evidently have some toxins that must be cooked out. So sounds like a lot of extra work to me. Boiling them first would probably remove a lot of that sliminess though. Might try boiling and freezing some to try later though.
The mycelium of the Armillaria tabescens is supposed to be bioluminescent, it's always fun when your food glows in the dark!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

I’ll just leave this here.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

3 pounds of turkey tail from a 45min walk.. Tomorrow gonna start hitting the spots from last year. Hoping to get around 20 to 50 lbs of turkey tail to stock up. Might actually harvest a ton this year. Be great to start selling tinctures lol. Anyways a man can dream


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 10944
> 
> I’ll just leave this here.


WOW


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 10944
> 
> I’ll just leave this here.


Impressed and a little jealous,.
What part of what state are you finding those?


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

So a little off topic but thought maybe other woods lovin' people might be interested in hearing about this...
There are plans to log, harvest and clear many trees in the Salamonie River State Forest. 121 acres (out of 850 acres). Much of it along the river. Sounds like its going be sooner than later. Go to indianaforestalliance.org/salamonie-state-forest/ for more info, follow link to state plans.

*That's really gonna screw things up.*


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> So a little off topic but thought maybe other woods lovin' people might be interested in hearing about this...
> There are plans to log, harvest and clear many trees in the Salamonie River State Forest. 121 acres (out of 850 acres). Much of it along the river. Sounds like its going be sooner than later. Go to indianaforestalliance.org/salamonie-state-forest/ for more info, follow link to state plans.
> 
> *That's really gonna screw things up.*



Funny thing Mick, Here in WNY they are going to cut down quite a bit of acreage in the State Lands. It's some plantation that was planted in the 1930's and 40's. I Will have to find the pic in a little bit but it blew me away. Was thinking of foraging it down to nothing since they'll cut all those trees down.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

The loggers should be required to use chainsaw oil that is laced with mushroom spores.

They could use a mixture or single variety The cost would be insignificant.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

DoctaGreen said:


> Funny thing Mick, Here in WNY they are going to cut down quite a bit of acreage in the State Lands. It's some plantation that was planted in the 1930's and 40's. I Will have to find the pic in a little bit but it blew me away. Was thinking of foraging it down to nothing since they'll cut all those trees down.


Ya lol that's what I was doing all summer and didn't make a dent in it. 
But after hearing about the logging I am going to cover that ground as much as possible, 
mostly though because it is a beautiful area and it will never look the same in my lifetime.
It's not the only place I can go but it is my favorite place to go.
This is fairly close to were I live and one of the reasons I moved to the area :-(

If you've never been to Northern Indiana it has alot of farmed ground, 
large stands of protected (ya, right) forest area not so much.


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

sb said:


> The loggers should be required to use chainsaw oil that is laced with mushroom spores.
> 
> They could use a mixture or single variety The cost would be insignificant.


Hahahahaha. I vote for a full mixture of all edible varieties!
They could hang baskets of spores from the equipment and be like Johnny Appleseed passing thru the forest.


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Found a few this morning.

*Scaly Hedgehog (Sarcodon imbricatus)*


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

*Russula parvovirescens*


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

_Cortinarius purpurascens ?_
_not sure on this one .
Any thoughts ?_


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

*Cantharellus lateritius*
*My Fav !*


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

This was yesterday


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Gartoon said:


> This was yesterday


Ok gotta ask...
Are you eating the coral(blob) type fungus? Bottom/center of pic.
I have seen a lot of that.
Good haul btw, I didn't get that lucky yesterday.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

I found a few of the green russula mushrooms but decided not to eat them. Anybody like these mushrooms?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

sb said:
The loggers should be required to use chainsaw oil that is laced with mushroom spores.
They could use a mixture or single variety The cost would be insignificant.[/QUOTE said:


> Mick Mycophagist said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahaha. I vote for a full mixture of all edible varieties!
> ...


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

ckorte said:


> I found a few of the green russula mushrooms but decided not to eat them. Anybody like these mushrooms?


Not too bad


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Ok gotta ask...
> Are you eating the coral(blob) type fungus? Bottom/center of pic.
> I have seen a lot of that.
> Good haul btw, I didn't get that lucky yesterday.


No I didn't
I brought them back for ID-they were kinda slimy BTW


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Soooooo found my first Hericium of some sort... some from my local group of hunters say's Bear's Head Tooth and the shroomery guys are saying hericium coralloides. Found some daedaleopsis confragosa and turkey tail to boot. Amazing times only got about a 1/4 of a mile to a half mile foraged. Going out early to find out where everything else is. Happy hunting everyone !!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Ok gotta ask...
> Are you eating the coral(blob) type fungus? Bottom/center of pic.
> I have seen a lot of that.
> Good haul btw, I didn't get that lucky yesterday.


How much rain did you get in walbash got close to 4 inches here in Kokomo


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> How much rain did you get in walbash got close to 4 inches here in Kokomo


Not sure how much, nothing like 4 inches, no flooded areas but enough steady drizzle to keep me out of the woods this weekend. 
I'm feeling deprived and restless, lol, might have to do a walkabout later this week after work.
I need some oysters.
Looks like a couple of weeks of decent weather coming soon though!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Not sure how much, nothing like 4 inches, no flooded areas but enough steady drizzle to keep me out of the woods this weekend.
> I'm feeling deprived and restless, lol, might have to do a walkabout later this week after work.
> I need some oysters.
> Looks like a couple of weeks of decent weather coming soon though!


Get out there this weekend it won’t be long before us deer hunters will be in the woods. October 1 is opening day. Good luck and god bless


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

October 1 bow. November 17 guns


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 11226
> View attachment 11228
> 
> Get out there this weekend it won’t be long before us deer hunters will be in the woods. October 1 is opening day. Good luck and god bless


Getting out there is the plan this weekend. Got a feeling 'shrooming is tapering down though.
You big bad deer hunters don't scare me much... I own safety orange clothes too 
(Ok maybe the crazy ones scare me a little)


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Getting out there is the plan this weekend. Got a feeling 'shrooming is tapering down though.
> You big bad deer hunters don't scare me much... I own safety orange clothes too
> (Ok maybe the crazy ones scare me a little)


Lol


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Getting out there is the plan this weekend. Got a feeling 'shrooming is tapering down though.
> You big bad deer hunters don't scare me much... I own safety orange clothes too
> (Ok maybe the crazy ones scare me a little)


I are spot on shrooms are pretty slim pickings this weekend hope warm weather helps


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Was a pretty weekend for a walk in the woods but not much luck finding edible 'shrooms. 
Picked a bag of turkey tail is about it. I'm wondering if I need to try some new areas and see if I can find some fall oysters, hens or chickens of the woods. I don't really know what else might be out there to look for.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

what are these? in my front yard


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Was a pretty weekend for a walk in the woods but not much luck finding edible 'shrooms.
> Picked a bag of turkey tail is about it. I'm wondering if I need to try some new areas and see if I can find some fall oysters, hens or chickens of the woods. I don't really know what else might be out there to look for.


The state going to log out Miss. state forest my shrooming spot. That sucks


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> View attachment 11258
> View attachment 11260
> what are these? in my front yard


Looks like puff ball I’ll check when I get home


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 11258
> View attachment 11260
> what are these? in my front yard


Looks like a type of puffball


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> The state going to log out Miss. state forest my shrooming spot. That sucks


WHAT!!! Mississiniwa too! Greedy SOBs trying to ruin all of it I guess. Know when?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> WHAT!!! Mississiniwa too! Greedy SOBs trying to ruin all of it I guess. Know when?


With in 2 yrs marking trees this year it’s on front page of Kokomo tribune yesterday


----------



## brdzuke (Apr 2, 2018)

I have found the same thing. are they puff balls?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey brdzuke -- I'll trade ya!









From two days ago. The Pillsbury Doughboy Mushroom! (just kidding)
A version of puffball.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> With in 2 yrs marking trees this year it’s on front page of Kokomo tribune yesterday


i always feel Sick and guilty, like it's my fault, because i can't stop them from Logging,


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> Looks like puff ball I’ll check when I get home


so these puff balls ? are they for Eat'n


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

wade said:


> so these puff balls ? are they for Eat'n


those are called gem studde


wade said:


> View attachment 11258
> View attachment 11260
> what are these? in my front yard


yes they are puffballs, common name is mosaic puffball for the patterns that form on the skin as they mature. I had them in my yard at the same spot for about five years in a row. Always this time of year. And I thought they were delicious if you get them when they are firm and white in the middle. They really take on the buttery taste when sauted. Enjoy!


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

cwlake said:


> those are called gem studde
> 
> yes they are puffballs, common name is mosaic puffball for the patterns that form on the skin as they mature. I had them in my yard at the same spot for about five years in a row. Always this time of year. And I thought they were delicious if you get them when they are firm and white in the middle. They really take on the buttery taste when sauted. Enjoy!


disregard the first reply about gem studded.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> i always feel Sick and guilty, like it's my fault, because i can't stop them from Logging,


 Bull shit


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Mmm...k. and what is it specifically, that you say " Bull shit " to ?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Mmm...k. and what is it specifically, that you say " Bull shit " to ?


Logging in state forest


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Mmm...k. and what is it specifically, that you say " Bull shit " to ?


Leave my shroom woods alone


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> Leave my shroom woods alone


You know I haven't heard one good reason WHY this is beneficial in ANY way, so sad I pay taxes, I say NO!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> You know I haven't heard one good reason WHY this is beneficial in ANY way, so sad I pay taxes, I say NO!


I’m with you will never see the woods look the same in our life time


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't know anything about it Other than
my Natural instincts and feelings..
Are that:
"I don't want them in there cut'n trees"
Kokomorel..if you want to Organize a Peaceful "permited" 
Sign Holding Protest...
with Our Contact information on Signs..
and Get the News cameras out there..
then I will come help some..
Quickly many others will join in..
it's our chance to do something instead of Nothing about it...


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

* INDISCRIMINATE LOGGING *

* COMING SOON*

*TO AN INDIANA STATE FOREST NEAR YOU!*


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> * INDISCRIMINATE LOGGING *
> 
> * COMING SOON*
> 
> *TO AN INDIANA STATE FOREST NEAR YOU!*


Do you when they are starting by you


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's a link I found of people protecting forest, if anyone is interested...
https://indianaforestalliance.org/salamonie-state-forest/

Here's a link with all the excuses for the state doing the logging...
https://secure.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/fo-SRSF_C1T3_10282014.pdf


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> Do you when they are starting by you


I heard this winter but not real sure.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I heard this winter but not real sure.


Thanks


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> I heard this winter but not real sure.


Have you joined the indiana forest alliance


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> I don't know anything about it Other than
> my Natural instincts and feelings..
> Are that:
> "I don't want them in there cut'n trees"
> ...


I don’t know about giving out my contact information on signs but I am willing to help I’m going to join the Indiana forest alliance they’ve got a group here in Indiana getting things together for Salamonie and Missasinawa. Don’t know all there plans but will find out. Check out the web site


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I didn't say, neither did I mean to give personal contact info...
Please. keep me abreast as you make decisions forward.. Kokomorel
if I can be of any direct assistance to you then, as I said, I will come help you some


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Entoloma abortivum are up in Northern Michigan.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Fried with Drakes Krispy Fry Mix.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I have not visited the board for some time and have read about the States cutting plans, would like to be brought up to speed on this. could anyone up date me on planned protests. I would be happy to join other like minded in a stand against this in any manner, financially and physically. These cuts are only about greed and I am disgusted.
Trees are something that you can use to build a house, heat the house And some trees you can harvest edibles off of, they create habitat for game. Trees are a necessity of life on this planet.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

jack said:


> Entoloma abortivum are up in Northern Michigan.
> View attachment 11332
> View attachment 11334


also up in northern In. I found a couple hundred on sat. it was a beautiful day to be in the woods. Several nice fresh hens and a good reishi tree. The paw paws are getting ripe as well! Do you have them in n. Mi. ?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

cwlake said:


> The paw paws are getting ripe as well! Do you have them in n. Mi. ?


We do, but as far as I know they are only in Southern Michigan. Wish they were by me. I also miss all the hens I used to have downstate. They don't seem to grow very good in Northern Michigan.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

jack said:


> Entoloma abortivum are up in Northern Michigan.
> View attachment 11332
> View attachment 11334


been finding that all over in minnesota.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

jack said:


>


 Nice video and the fried rice looks taste...just one question where did you get the “snap your fingers” prep cook??? I want one of those.....


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

redfred said:


> just one question where did you get the “snap you fingers” prep cook??? I want one of those.....


Took years and years of practice.....LOL


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> Have you joined the indiana forest alliance


Hey Koko sorry haven't responded, been swamped with work 'n 'stuff'. 
No I haven't joined but I did send off an email to the contact person on the web site with some questions. I wanted to see what (if anything) has been done and what the money is used for. No reply yet after a week or so. So I don't know what to think about it.

How about you, did you join?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Hey Koko sorry haven't responded, been swamped with work 'n 'stuff'.
> No I haven't joined but I did send off an email to the contact person on the web site with some questions. I wanted to see what (if anything) has been done and what the money is used for. No reply yet after a week or so. So I don't know what to think about it.
> 
> How about you, did you join?


No like you I’m waiting on a response from IFA. But I did get a response from our senator he said we need to get a hold of our state rep. I’m like you very busy but plan to get a hold of a state rep


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Hey Koko sorry haven't responded, been swamped with work 'n 'stuff'.
> No I haven't joined but I did send off an email to the contact person on the web site with some questions. I wanted to see what (if anything) has been done and what the money is used for. No reply yet after a week or so. So I don't know what to think about it.
> 
> How about you, did you join?


As far as mushroom hunting goes have you done any good I went out last week and found nothing but some old oysters


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> As far as mushroom hunting goes have you done any good I went out last week and found nothing but some old oysters


About the same... I went early in the week last week to the oyster spot and found a bunch that were already spent. But went again on Sun and found several trees with very young growth. So I figure tomorrow I should go pick 'em. Won't be any good if I wait for the weekend I figure. Some other fungus but couldn't identify any as edible.

Let me know if your hear more from state rep.


----------



## Pabst (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello everyone, never looked for anything but morels. want to look into chicken of the woods. is it to late for southern indiana?


----------



## Mick Mycophagist (Jun 28, 2018)

Sooo went oyster picking yesterday. I thought 3 days would be good timing but they could have been picked Tues. they were mature for sure. Saw 3 trees with babies Sun. but ended up picking about 4 lbs or more of oysters yesterday, every other tree had some it seemed like. I kept telling myself to JUST STOP, but I couldn't. 

It's an addiction...I need mushrooms pickers anonymous, I think I need help. 

Oyster gorging the next couple days. Then I can pick more this weekend, gonna miss them when they're gone


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi @Tess !

Finding any cool Fall mushies?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> Sooo went oyster picking yesterday. I thought 3 days would be good timing but they could have been picked Tues. they were mature for sure. Saw 3 trees with babies Sun. but ended up picking about 4 lbs or more of oysters yesterday, every other tree had some it seemed like. I kept telling myself to JUST STOP, but I couldn't.
> 
> It's an addiction...I need mushrooms pickers anonymous, I think I need help.
> 
> Oyster gorging the next couple days. Then I can pick more this weekend, gonna miss them when they're gone


Findly found the chicken and a couple chats


----------



## JPK (Oct 9, 2018)

Wow, I'm shocked to see the one-sided views on logging our forests. I used to love grouse season, now there's no such thing in Indiana because we don't have enough young forest left to support grouse. That's a shame because ruffed grouse are very, very special birds, my favorite. Deer and other game animals, except squirrels, all suffer when the forests get so old there's no understory. Truly old-growth forest should be protected from logging, obviously. Those areas are precious and special. But do we need thousands upon thousands of acres of aging forest that are of no use to hunters, berry pickers, and most wildlife? The important thing is to protect the land from development and open for public access, not to prevent trees from being cut. Personally I love the timber cutting. As far as shrooming, I've always found more morels in young forest than climax forest. And most of you know what oak stumps are good for! Nice find and great pics Koko.


----------



## HoosierInTexas (Jun 4, 2018)

Found these puffballs today in southern In. Some even bigger than the one shown. I read they are edible, but I am leery...


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

Tess said:


> View attachment 11812
> View attachment 11814
> View attachment 11816
> View attachment 11818
> ...


With gills like that they don't look like chants. I would be real leary eating them


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

Tess said:


> View attachment 11812
> View attachment 11814
> View attachment 11816
> View attachment 11818
> ...


The color of them dried seems wrong also. I dry mine but none look like that


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah ur friend got hosed tess. Sux


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

I would agree them aren't chants!


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

HoosierInTexas said:


> View attachment 11706
> View attachment 11704
> Found these puffballs today in southern In. Some even bigger than the one shown. I read they are edible, but I am leery...


They r edible as long as u cut them top to bottom and r solid white on the inside


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

“ Hen’s “ Get Em by the truck load.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

I've found so many different mushrooms this year. I have some real sweet pics but I don't feel like uploading them. Ya know, the process! But I will soon.

Tess I like when you say _"I don't have my books on me."_ 
That's how I feel when I can't reference things. 

"What am I going to do?!?"
I have no access to my information!
HAHA


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess said:


> No I’ve been stuck in the house for the most part. Got to go to Hawaii with my bff and his mom which was an amazing bday present.


I bet you were taking pictures like crazy in Hawai'i huh?

I could never make the plane ride but if someone knocks me 
out and I wake up there I'd be happy to be go!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> I've found so many different mushrooms this year. I have some real sweet pics but I don't feel like uploading them. Ya know, the process! But I will soon.
> 
> Tess I like when you say _"I don't have my books on me."_
> That's how I feel when I can't reference things.
> ...


Been checking out some of the pics, I will say i have have paid more attention to other mushrooms while in the woods. About the only type I could say I positively ID'd was turkey tail, it's growing everywhere on my place. Still didn't pick any. On a side note, was hunting yesterday just south of Mooresville and watched 3 young Bobcats hunt below my stand for 30 minutes, of course a dead phone takes no pictures.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Been a good fall for mushrooms. Didn’t find one chicken of the woods this year for whatever reason they’ve figured me out. But have found a bunch of hen of the woods or swami we call em around here. Found so many been making jerky. Ah but not long now and we will be itching for them springtime goodiesoh and anyone know what those yellow capped shrooms are? They’ve just started popping heavy and freshies around here.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

gutterman said:


> Been a good fall for mushrooms. Didn’t find one chicken of the woods this year for whatever reason they’ve figured me out. But have found a bunch of hen of the woods or swami we call em around here. Found so many been making jerky. Ah but not long now and we will be itching for them springtime goodiesoh and anyone know what those yellow capped shrooms are? They’ve just started popping heavy and freshies around here.


Nice work.

Can you share how you make Hen Jerky bud?


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Can you share how you make Hen Jerky bud?


Clean and cut into slices. Can use the whole mushroom just make sure core pieces are no more than 1/4” thick or you’ll be waiting forever for dehydrate time. Soak in marinade for about 6 hours then dehydrate as you would normal jerky. My dehydrator which is just a red head plain Jane from bass pro will dry a whole batch in 14 hours. Individual times may vary based on dehydrator so have to check it and adjust. I’d imagine any marinade would work. I typically use 1 1/2 cups orange juice. 1 cup soy sauce. 2 teaspoons ginger. 3 teaspoons molasses. 3 teaspoons of shricha sauce. If you like spicier add more of it. Mix well and then marinate the shrooms in it and dehydrate. Like I said any marinade will do but mines pretty good lol


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Here is some I’m just taking off the dehydrator now


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Also forgot 2 cloves minced garlic.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

It kept saying error message and left out important part of process in the first post. After cleaning and cutting into jerky size pieces boil them for 10 minutes then put into marinade. Sorry that should of been in original post.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

gutterman said:


> It kept saying error message and left out important part of process in the first post. After cleaning and cutting into jerky size pieces boil them for 10 minutes then put into marinade. Sorry that should of been in original post.


I'm glad you added this, I thought at first you were crazy for not cooking them. I've tried three recipies this year. Its a good way to use up a lot of hens.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Boy howdy! Thanks @gutterman


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mick Mycophagist said:


> About the same... I went early in the week last week to the oyster spot and found a bunch that were already spent. But went again on Sun and found several trees with very young growth. So I figure tomorrow I should go pick 'em. Won't be any good if I wait for the weekend I figure. Some other fungus but couldn't identify any as edible.
> 
> Let me know if your hear more from state rep.


Any srooms lately and would you share your recipe for turkey tail


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Cool Evening, Yall Good Folk.
from here in Monroe county Indiana.
Wade here...
I am more and more inspired now..
about all These Other Fungi that I haven't Ever Made time for..
Robin and Myself will be back in the woods Soon


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

wade said:


> View attachment 12046
> Good Cool Evening, Yall Good Folk.
> from here in Monroe county Indiana.
> Wade here...
> ...



Yup, you bet soon time to start pickin. We been scouting out new areas all winter & should be starting soon for us, like about mid May.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I think these ste in season in Sepember and October.. a Fall Fungi .. I want to begin Hunting these, this time around


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

wade said:


> I think these ste in season in Sepember and October.. a Fall Fungi .. I want to begin Hunting these, this time around
> View attachment 12090


Ya boy, fall mushroom hunting is bananas! Mushrooms are literally everywhere with rain. I found some beautiful boletes last fall. They weren't the prized porcini mushroom (yet) but I got real close.

Look at these gorgeous mushrooms.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

and one special for @Tess


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@noskydaddy and Everyone..
Those Are AWESOME


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

gutterman said:


> Been a good fall for mushrooms. Didn’t find one chicken of the woods this year for whatever reason they’ve figured me out. But have found a bunch of hen of the woods or swami we call em around here. Found so many been making jerky. Ah but not long now and we will be itching for them springtime goodiesoh and anyone know what those yellow capped shrooms are? They’ve just started popping heavy and freshies around here.


Gorgeous hens buddy!


----------



## meekmorel (Mar 20, 2013)

Hoping this thread will get revived for 2019. Love Summer and Fall mushrooms and I hunt them alot. tons more variety out there but mostly I stick to Chicken of the Woods,Chanterelles (my favorite fungus),Oyster, Boletes,and a few more.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

meekmorel said:


> Hoping this thread will get revived for 2019. Love Summer and Fall mushrooms and I hunt them alot. tons more variety out there but mostly I stick to Chicken of the Woods,Chanterelles (my favorite fungus),Oyster, Boletes,and a few more.


O it will U can count on that Love my chants


----------



## Gartoon (Jul 5, 2018)

JUST WAITING............


----------



## Chanterelle nut (May 24, 2018)

For sure we will get those chants, chickens, hens, trumpets, boletes, oysters and many more another round this year!!


----------



## DieselShroomer (May 12, 2019)

Some chicken I found yesterday. Does it look okay?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

DieselShroomer said:


> Some chicken I found yesterday. Does it look okay?


Looks good


----------



## Chanterelle nut (May 24, 2018)

Wow chickens out already lol they beat the morels, yea they look good but be advice, the parts of the mushroom closer to the wood they grow on, resemble wood more than they resemble mushroom.


----------



## DieselShroomer (May 12, 2019)

Chanterelle nut said:


> Wow chickens out already lol they beat the morels, yea they look good but be advice, the parts of the mushroom closer to the wood they grow on, resemble wood more than they resemble mushroom.


Found in Brown County. Morels pretty much wrapped up a week ago here.


----------

